# Altoids Slingshot Contest



## Winnie

Tag and I have decided, since it has been a while since we've had an Altoids contest, that the time has come once again.

Contest Rules:

1. Your slingshot must fit inside of an Altoids tin. Well, I guess that's about the only real rule. Take a picture of it in the tin and one out of the tin.

If you live somewhere that does not have Altoids tins available then draw a 9cm x 5.5cm outline on paper and take a picture of your slingshot within the drawing. The tin is 2cm deep.

The contest begins today and will run a full three weeks in order to give everyone time to find a tin, design it and build it. So, Tuesday September 25th, at 12:00 noon Pacific

Coast time (USA) the contest will end and the winner will be announced.

The real prize will be the Altoids slingshot you make but I'll throw a little something else in there too just to make it interesting. I just haven't decided yet what it will be but it won't be any big deal. The real pleasure is in the making.

Good Luck and happy building.

winnie


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Good deal.


----------



## MakoPat

I really am going to do my best to finish this one. Sounds fun!


----------



## Covert5

Awesome! I have an idea that I haven't had a chance to get around to complete! Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Always liked these... I'm in!!!

See my other post ... https://slingshotforum.com/topic/111564-august-2018-slingshot-build-challenge/page-4#entry1249910


----------



## Tag

Looking forward to seeing your entries


----------



## Winnie

If you start digging around there are a number on the forum from years back. It really is facinating what builders come up with and if you're lucky you might end up with one that you really enjoy shooting.

winnie


----------



## Water Snake 2

Winnie said:


> If you start digging around there are a number on the forum from years back. It really is facinating what builders come up with and if you're lucky you might end up with one that you really enjoy shooting.
> 
> winnie


That is some challenge right there what ever is put together has to fit in the can with the lid closed???


----------



## mike160304

Well, I've learnt something already. I hadn't heard of Altoids but I see that they are available here in UK and the tins look fun, with some vintage character.

There's a mini-fork just drying from a foray on Sunday . . . . . .

I'll read the runes to see whether there is a completion date.

Mike


----------



## Tag

Welcome Mike, you can also draw the size of an altoid can if Altoids are not available.


----------



## Brook

Cool! I'm in


----------



## Ibojoe

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Water Snake 2

That is pretty small my wheels may not fit!!LOL


----------



## Hulla Baloo

I've got it down to 4.5 Altoid tins. Is that cool, or must I pare further? Do we have to be able to reassemble it? If so, will you allow time for the epoxy to cure?


----------



## Tag

I have the utmost confidence in you Hulls Balloo, you can do this


----------



## Water Snake 2

I may have it fighured out believe i can balence mine on one Tin not going for Two!!


----------



## Tag

Well that’s a good start


----------



## Winnie

Here are some of mine from the past:


----------



## Water Snake 2

Winnie said:


> Here are some of mine from the past:


Good work there, Can carry one of those in your shirt pocket now figure out a mini fold up wrist brace would sell I bet!!WS


----------



## Tag

Can you feel the excitement in the air who will be the first to post their altoid shooter Or could it be everyone is holding their shooter until the last minute so as not to give their brilliant design away


----------



## BushpotChef

I'm making a 3T-PFS, 3T meaning 'Truly Tiny Turtle' - PFS. Ive wanted to do another mini PFS for a while but hadn't got around to it yet. This is a great time and I cant wait to get started

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

Hulla Baloo said:


> I've got it down to 4.5 Altoid tins. Is that cool, or must I pare further? Do we have to be able to reassemble it? If so, will you allow time for the epoxy to cure?


That's actually an interesting point, I had always thought of the Altoid shooters as something that you would take out and use right then. You seem to be suggesting something akin to an emergency kit for a downed pilot. That sounds like theres room to get alot more creative with ones design.

Veerry thought provoking...

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag

I’m really looking forward to seeing what amazing designs are created in this challenge.


----------



## Tag

It’s not only a chance to see what amazing designs are entered, but it’s also exciting to see who will enter.


----------



## mike160304

Errrrrrrm . . . I started to make an Altoids competiton catapult, to fit inside a rectangular volume 90 x 55 x 20 mm.

Then my seven Altoids tins arrived (don't ask - they are collectable over here in UK!), and my wooden blank would not go into an Altoids tin, because the tin has 4 rounded corners, with a radius of about 11.5 mm.

So I do hope that this prestigious competition (ranking with the Nobel Peace Prize in terms of international recognition) will not be won by a catapult that will go into a 90 x 55 x 20 mm volume, but will not go into an Altoids tin.

Anyone fancy a coffee?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Water Snake 2

mike160304 said:


> Errrrrrrm . . . I started to make an Altoids competiton catapult, to fit inside a rectangular volume 90 x 55 x 20 mm.
> 
> Then my seven Altoids tins arrived (don't ask - they are collectable over here in UK!), and my wooden blank would not go into an Altoids tin, because the tin has 4 rounded corners, with a radius of about 11.5 mm.
> 
> So I do hope that this prestigious competition (ranking with the Nobel Peace Prize in terms of international recognition) will not be won by a catapult that will go into a 90 x 55 x 20 mm volume, but will not go into an Altoids tin.
> 
> Anyone fancy a coffee?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike


Maybe go on up, say to 5 gal. can??


----------



## mike160304

PS re 90 x 55 mm rectangle - if I draw in the 4 rounded corners with an Engish £1 coin or a US quarter-dollar coin, that's close to the shape and size of the Altoids tin.

Mike


----------



## raventree78

I present the parapult derringer


----------



## mike160304

raventree78 said:


> I present the parapult derringer


Sorry, I like this but my Like This button is not working again.

Mike


----------



## mike160304

Wondering about an inflatable one . . . . .

Mike


----------



## Water Snake 2

raventree78 said:


> I present the parapult derringer





raventree78 said:


> I present the parapult derringer


That is a lot put into a small space!!WS


----------



## Tag

That’s awesome raventree78 Thank you for your entry


----------



## flipgun

I haven't piped in yet, so I need to say, "I'm in." I have a coincidental and one I'm building specific. C-Ya Soon!


----------



## Hulla Baloo

It doesn't have to be banded within the tin, right? Because, right?

The bands, pouch, and ties will be in there with the little bastred, they just won't be mounted. I'd have to mount them after withdrawing them from the tin. I figured it probably wasn't a quick draw contest, or we wouldn't have it stowed in an Altoids tin.

If she has to be ready to dance as she emerges from the tin, I will be crestfallen and melancholy.


----------



## roirizla

Love this comp. I was addicted to the posts from the previous one. Good luck guys

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2

Hulla Baloo said:


> It doesn't have to be banded within the tin, right? Because, right?
> 
> The bands, pouch, and ties will be in there with the little bastred, they just won't be mounted. I'd have to mount them after withdrawing them from the tin. I figured it probably wasn't a quick draw contest, or we wouldn't have it stowed in an Altoids tin.
> 
> If she has to be ready to dance as she emerges from the tin, I will be crestfallen and melancholy.


Never know what will come out of a tin!! Saw some things one time!!


----------



## mike160304

Hulla Baloo said:


> It doesn't have to be banded within the tin, right? Because, right? . . . . . . .


It seems to me that Winnie is talking about a *complete slingshot* that goes inside an Altoids tin - that's the whole point of the challenge.

But I may be wrong, of course.

Mike


----------



## Hulla Baloo

A complete slingshot will be inside the tin- the bandset and ties, the frame, and even some ammo. The bands just won't be attached to the frame whilst imprisoned within the tin. We may need a ruling here. Doc? :iono:


----------



## MIsling

I'll be coming up with something for this!


----------



## mike160304

Hulla Baloo said:


> A complete slingshot will be inside the tin- the bandset and ties, the frame, and even some ammo. The bands just won't be attached to the frame whilst imprisoned within the tin. We may need a ruling here. Doc? :iono:


Whatever the Ruling, I can only speak for myself:

I am enjoying putting thought and time into making a viable catapult that will drop into the Altoids tin and that I can tip out onto my left hand ready for use immediately. Anything less is meaningless to me personally.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Question has been asked mike. Until one of the principals answers, your opinion is as meaningless as my slingshot.

See how that works?


----------



## Water Snake 2

Hulla Baloo said:


> Question has been asked mike. Until one of the principals answers, your opinion is as meaningless as my slingshot.
> 
> See how that works?


Were you in the Pinchot Wilderness when Mt. ST> Helens exploded think it was located off to one side??


----------



## Hulla Baloo

I was about sixty miles away as the crow flies, in a kayak on the Tieton River, when she blew. I didn't yet reside in Washington at the time.


----------



## Tag

The rules state “ The slingshot must fit in an Altoid box” or draw the size of an Altoid box on a piece of paper. So if you need to band it out of the box that’s fine. Winnie promotes this competition out 100% pure fun Winnie is one fine gentleman


----------



## mike160304

Hulla Baloo said:


> Question has been asked mike. Until one of the principals answers, your opinion is as meaningless as my slingshot.
> 
> See how that works?


Sorry, you are right. According to Tag's ruling, the body could also be in several pieces for assembly after removal from the tin.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## flipgun

This is my coincidental, I doodled this up and another or two from a scraps of Acacia flooring while I waited for some other projects to cook, Previous to this. I do have something ( He[[, probably a few somethings.) that I am doing just for this challenge. In the mean time...

































Thanx for lookin'!


----------



## MakoPat

Firstly, I always wanted to visit the Tietons.

2nd, wow Flipgun! That is a tiny pfs and just good looking!

3rd, I finished a build challenge. 
*Appalchian hickory with a fine figure.
* no tie attachment (not real fun on a pfs)
* lanyard out of flat micro paracord and slide is 4 strand round paracord. Knots are 2 strand button knots and cobra weave and one figure 8 because I was tired.
* TBG with 7 1/4" active band and a rectangular pouch.
*finished in mineral and citrus oil... and one final coat of Tru-Oil.

Thanks Winnie and Tag for the challenge...any reason to use my cabinet scraper.


----------



## flipgun

Das NoTie RumDinkum Hook up on an Altoid!


----------



## mike160304

flipgun said:


> This is my coincidental, I doodled this up and another or two from a scraps of Acacia flooring while I waited for some other projects to cook, Previous to this. I do have something ( He[[, probably a few somethings.) that I am doing just for this challenge. In the mean time...


Cute!!!


----------



## mike160304

MakoPat -

3rd, I finished a build challenge.
*Appalchian hickory with a fine figure. . . . . . . .

I really like that, well done. Great pics and details too.


----------



## Tag

Wow!!!!! Flipgun that is craftsmanship at its finest love the finish


----------



## Tag

MakoPat your top slot is a great idea The wood i


----------



## Tag

makopat your top Shot is a great idea. The wood is equally amazing.


----------



## Winnie

Raventree, you get the kudos for coming up with the first slingshot. How's it shoot? You can shoot a rabbit and then dissasemble it and build a lean-to.


----------



## Winnie

Flipgun, that's one fine piece of wood. Is that a BB shooter or will it handle something bigger?

Nice


----------



## Winnie

MakoPat

Great job. That is a great piece of wood and it has some serious mass to it. Those bands look like they'll handle anything. Can you get the top closed?


----------



## Winnie

A slingshot in a can can be pretty handy. I carry one in my bug-out-bag along with some ammo. I also threw one into one of my bags on my Harley and through the years I've pulled it out now and again.


----------



## flipgun

Winnie said:


> Flipgun, that's one fine piece of wood. Is that a BB shooter or will it handle something bigger?
> 
> Nice


Thank you! It takes 3/8th's with no problem.


----------



## raventree78

Winnie said:


> Raventree, you get the kudos for coming up with the first slingshot. How's it shoot? You can shoot a rabbit and then dissasemble it and build a lean-to.


It is pretty fun and can be set up with more powerful bands to match larger ammo. I am getting better with it and the whole pfs type thing as a whole. BushPotChef is plenty dangerous with the full size parapult and he has a neat video to prove it lol


----------



## MakoPat

Winnie said:


> MakoPat
> 
> Great job. That is a great piece of wood and it has some serious mass to it. Those bands look like they'll handle anything. Can you get the top closed?


Yes. The top will, but my Altoid tin is and beat up from my "survival" gear. I will look for another one, but I believe I put my blend of FixNwax in all of them. The hinges were altered to hold my kit.


----------



## Water Snake 2

MakoPat said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> MakoPat
> 
> Great job. That is a great piece of wood and it has some serious mass to it. Those bands look like they'll handle anything. Can you get the top closed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The top will, but my Altoid tin is and beat up from my "survival" gear. I will look for another one, but I believe I put my blend of FixNwax in all of them. The hinges were altered to hold my kit.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a winner!!WS


----------



## mostho

This challenge always amazes me. Will see if I can produce something...


----------



## MakoPat

Alright, friends. I made a quick video of my submission. Seeing is always better than hearing... especially my right ear versus right eye. Hahaha...

Too big of a file... here is the link.





Thanks for watching.

PS- I bent the hinges back into their original shape and got the lid close to its original shape. Hahaha... I use to pack heavy.


----------



## Winnie

MakoPat, It looks great. Quite a package.

Here is another old one of mine from 2012:














This one has a spare band, and ammo pouch and a magnet dispenser for 1/4 in balls.


----------



## MakoPat

Wow Winnie! I wish I knew about pfs is 2012. That is a Super Slingshot package. Just beautiful. Once something tiny and in a small tin I somehow love it more.


----------



## Tag

Nice one MakoPat


----------



## Winnie

Thanks MakoPat. I was shooting a lot of offset naturals back in those days so it was a natural way to go. I eventually took it out with a fork hit.

One of the reasons I like the Altoids contests is that I like it when you can take something small and have it do the job of something much bigger. If lI remember right this little slingshot was throwing the 1/4 steel at around 300fps. Enough for a head shot on a smaller animal - and it all fits in a tin. As I've mentioned a number of times in a number of places the "folding" Altoids I showed earlier has turned out to be my everyday carry.

winnie


----------



## MakoPat

That is some tale, Winnie. Too bad about that tiny offset natty.


----------



## Water Snake 2

That is some speed for a small sling believe the ones i build will do that with 1/4 ammo but i have trouble gripping a pouch with that small size ammo that is why I like 1/2 inch and larger!!WS


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alrighty Winnie. I think I am gonna give this a go as well. My first ever build was hacked out of a piece of Carbon Fiber block that just happened to fit inside an Altoids Tin. I didn't know about Mini-Shooters when I made it as I was trying to copy Kieth Deighton (sp?) PFS that I saw in a video.

This won't be my entry, because I think I actually have an idea that I MAY have not seen yet!

Here is my starting point and a photo of my CFPFS sitting in a tin!.....MM


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alrighty Winnie. I think I am gonna give this a go as well. My first ever build was hacked out of a piece of Carbon Fiber block that just happened to fit inside an Altoids Tin. I didn't know about Mini-Shooters when I made it as I was trying to copy Kieth Deighton (sp?) PFS that I saw in a video.

This won't be my entry, because I think I actually have an idea that I MAY have not seen yet!

Here is my starting point and a photo of my CFPFS sitting in a tin!.....MM


----------



## Tag

Awesome


----------



## MakoPat

Hooray, M. Mo is building!


----------



## stej

Ok guys, I present you (almost) only failed attempts  
From left - I had a prototype first, so I was pretty sure I was going the right way. No... the finger holes have wrong direction. Tehy are about 35°, that's right, but bad direction 
Second one is fine in hand, but after a size check, I found out it's too big. Fail.
Third - I gave up almost and made a ring shooter. It works, but it's too bulky. So I either will shape it more or throw it away and make a new one from stronger material.


----------



## Water Snake 2

stej said:


> Ok guys, I present you (almost) only failed attempts
> From left - I had a prototype first, so I was pretty sure I was going the right way. No... the finger holes have wrong direction. Tehy are about 35°, that's right, but bad direction
> Second one is fine in hand, but after a size check, I found out it's too big. Fail.
> Third - I gave up almost and made a ring shooter. It works, but it's too bulky. So I either will shape it more or throw it away and make a new one from stronger material.


You the only one to show what would not work!! very good !!WS


----------



## SlingNerd

I picked up my slingshot contest tin today - came with a bunch of free mints, pretty cool.

Gave me a proper perspective regarding my sort-of-out-of-the-box idea, gonna need to re-draw my patterns but I still think I can swing it!


----------



## MakoPat

Hahaha... Slingnerd... haha...


----------



## KawKan

I always liked that crazy carbon fiber pfs, Mo. Good to see it again!

Looking forward to your new work!



Mojave Mo said:


> Alrighty Winnie. I think I am gonna give this a go as well. My first ever build was hacked out of a piece of Carbon Fiber block that just happened to fit inside an Altoids Tin. I didn't know about Mini-Shooters when I made it as I was trying to copy Kieth Deighton (sp?) PFS that I saw in a video.
> 
> This won't be my entry, because I think I actually have an idea that I MAY have not seen yet!
> 
> Here is my starting point and a photo of my CFPFS sitting in a tin!.....MM


----------



## Tag

My like button is broke KawKan


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> Hooray, M. Mo is building!


That is very optimistic Mako? I just recently put a end to a sling that wasn't. I am usually excited in the 'build phase'. The 'test phase' is currently an issue.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stej

After my failed attempts, I focused on the simplest ringshooter I can build quickly. And that's it. Shoots well, feels well in Like it.


----------



## MakoPat

M. Mo, I am an optisitic guy. The old partially filled glass of water thing... I always just give thanks for what'a in the glass and take inventory of my gear. Then get start on my next glass of water...

But I do truly anticipate a beauty from you (note- I enjoy functional much more than form... but with slingshots... it usually works about even every time.)


----------



## Tag

That’s a cool ring shooter, thanks for posting


----------



## mattwalt

Cool - always wanted to do an Altoids comp. We don't get them here :-(

But I have something designed - hopefully I'll be able to submit it by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Tag

Looking. Forward to seeing your entry


----------



## Winnie

Water Snake 2 said:


> That is some speed for a small sling believe the ones i build will do that with 1/4 ammo but i have trouble gripping a pouch with that small size ammo that is why I like 1/2 inch and larger!!WS


Keep in mind that I shoot butterfly and that band is around 13 inches.

For years I chronographed everything. You learn a lot about what actually works and what seems like it should work. It sorts out a lot of BS.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

Mojave Mo,

That one definately qualifies. You're in the running. More than one entry is great! That PFS should be a great little shoother. What is the material? I remember salad bowls looking like that 30 years ago.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

steg,

No doubt that one fits. Now all you need is more guts than me. I experimented with ring shooters, stick shooters and frameless years ago and decided that if I was going to continue to make a living as a dentist then I had better quit.

Great job!


----------



## Water Snake 2

Winnie said:


> steg,
> 
> No doubt that one fits. Now all you need is more guts than me. I experimented with ring shooters, stick shooters and frameless years ago and decided that if I was going to continue to make a living as a dentist then I had better quit.
> 
> Great job!


Like Dentists have a grandson 1-1/2 year away and my brothers son has a practice in Texarkana- Root Canal Specialist!!WS


----------



## MIsling

Here is my effort! It is about the size of a champ when assembled. It is made of painted ply (1/4" and 1/8"), so it won't see any super heavy bands, but for most normal stuff it is just fine.






























Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Great looking shooter, @Misling!

Awesome design, and a great paint job.


----------



## KawKan

Fun thread and build challenge!

I was flummoxed for a while, but inspiration finally hit. In one of the earlier Altoids Challenge threads, Charles posted a down-sized GS-12 with Gopher's permission. He posted the template here: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/15712-altoid-tin-gs-12/

I'm a big fan of the GS-12 in both regular and Altoids tin sizes. But recently I've been converting some of the full-sized ones to Kestrels - which is a mod of the original design.









This thread prompted me to attempt building a Kestrel to fit in the tin. I drew the template linked above on a business card and used coins to pencil in the new cut-outs. Cut the shooter out of 10mm birch ply and finished with an oak stain and Tru-Oil.


----------



## BushpotChef

mattwalt said:


> Cool - always wanted to do an Altoids comp. We don't get them here :-(
> 
> But I have something designed - hopefully I'll be able to submit it by the end of the weekend.


Sweet tart tins are the same size if you can find those 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MIsling said:


> Here is my effort! It is about the size of a champ when assembled. It is made of painted ply (1/4" and 1/8"), so it won't see any super heavy bands, but for most normal stuff it is just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sweet!! Is there a sub-category for 'time to assemble'...?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

KawKan said:


> Fun thread and build challenge!
> I was flummoxed for a while, but inspiration finally hit. In one of the earlier Altoids Challenge threads, Charles posted a down-sized GS-12 with Gopher's permission. He posted the template here: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/15712-altoid-tin-gs-12/
> I'm a big fan of the GS-12 in both regular and Altoids tin sizes. But recently I've been converting some of the full-sized ones to Kestrels - which is a mod of the original design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltoidsKestrel1.jpg
> This thread prompted me to attempt building a Kestrel to fit in the tin. I drew the template linked above on a business card and used coins to pencil in the new cut-outs. Cut the shooter out of 10mm birch ply and finished with an oak stain and Tru-Oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltoidsKestrel2.jpg


Wow. Geez, yowza.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Misling,

Great job. That's got to feel as good as a non folder. Nice design.

A chalice in a tin.

winnie


----------



## Water Snake 2

BushpotChef said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - always wanted to do an Altoids comp. We don't get them here :-(
> 
> But I have something designed - hopefully I'll be able to submit it by the end of the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet tart tins are the same size if you can find those
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Some Sardine Tins would work just have to stay downwind!!WS


----------



## BushpotChef

Water Snake 2 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool - always wanted to do an Altoids comp. We don't get them here :-(
> 
> But I have something designed - hopefully I'll be able to submit it by the end of the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet tart tins are the same size if you can find those
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Sardine Tins would work just have to stay downwind!!WS
Click to expand...

Haha yeah dont have to tell BPC teice about those little fellas 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat

[quote name="MIsling" post="1252070" timestamp="1536864884"]Here is my effort! It is about the size of a champ when assembled. It is made of painted ply (1/4" and 1/8"), so it won't see any super heavy bands, but for most normal stuff it is just fine.






























Very nice!


----------



## MakoPat

stej said:


> After my failed attempts, I focused on the simplest ringshooter I can build quickly. And that's it. Shoots well, feels well in Like it.


What is that made out of, Steg?


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Doc Winnie, Mr. Tag, distinguished membership:

Please allow me to present Jackson Bartholomew Squat. Jack began life as an unheralded natural fork in a stand of vine maple so mean and gnarly the dogs wouldn't pee on it. He was harvested using the rear bumper of my truck, whittled to rough shape, and sanded to 600. He was double dunked in Provincial stain and treated to a one-hour soak in BLO. The overall theme is early-ergo, curio-rustic, with splashes of 1950s Spalding. As you can see, I've employed the middle finger clamp design with reciprocal palm dunnage. Custom indents enhance the carpal lock, providing a stable shooting platform for spherical ammunition up to 1/2" in diameter.

When someone asks what you know about creating a beefy, capable, 'toid shooter- just tell 'em you know Jack Squat:


----------



## Winnie

Hulla Baloo,

Ya gotta like it. Mr Squat has got some serious grain going on. Is that spalding or did you just get an exceptional bit of grain? As lousy as Vine Maple is to harvest it is a beautiful and hard wood.

I see you have full-on bands. Cool.

No longer unheralded.

winnie


----------



## Tag

That is a slingshot with Charectet it’s awesomness


----------



## Hulla Baloo

lol. Spalding- the sporting goods manufacturer...

Lucky piece is all Doc. I was pleasantly surprised after that first dunk.

That was a lot of fun. Thanks much to you and Tag for the inspiration.


----------



## Winnie

Hulla Baloo,

I have to appologize to you. I got so caught up in your harvest report that I failed to give you the credit you deserve for the seamless and natural manner in which you have incorporated the carpal lock and, even more importantly, the excetionally fine appplication of the reciprocal palm dunnage. The concepts are, to some, ethereal and yet it's obvious that you have managed to get a firm grip on them.

Good job.

winnie


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Thanks for noticing the dunnage Doc. I don't have many skills but when folks need quality dunnage in my town, they come see Hulla.


----------



## MakoPat

We love you, Mr. Squat!

Spalted, Spalded, or not...

That is beauty in a tin can, right there.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hulla Baloo said:


> Doc Winnie, Mr. Tag, distinguished membership:
> 
> Please allow me to present Jackson Bartholomew Squat. Jack began life as an unheralded natural fork in a stand of vine maple so mean and gnarly the dogs wouldn't pee on it. He was harvested using the rear bumper of my truck, whittled to rough shape, and sanded to 600. He was double dunked in Provincial stain and treated to a one-hour soak in BLO. The overall theme is early-ergo, curio-rustic, with splashes of 1950s Spalding. As you can see, I've employed the middle finger clamp design with reciprocal palm dunnage. Custom indents enhance the carpal lock, providing a stable shooting platform for spherical ammunition up to 1/2" in diameter.
> 
> When someone asks what you know about creating a beefy, capable, 'toid shooter- just tell 'em you know Jack Squat:


That is groovy as heck! It looks like a big ol' milkdud that got left on the dashboard for an hour!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

The figure is beautiful... but if I soft eye the outline... I see an alpaca. I love alpacas. They are fun to look at. But milkduds are really good, too. Especially melty ones.

Holy Miley Cirtrus! Winnie and Tag have a difficult task ahead of 'em. I could not do it. I love every one I see. I have a problem that way. And now Mo I want milkduds...all I got is sugar babies.


----------



## stej

MakoPat said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> 
> After my failed attempts, I focused on the simplest ringshooter I can build quickly. And that's it. Shoots well, feels well in Like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that made out of, Steg?
Click to expand...

Micarta leftovers from other builds. I had to sand it on the flat surfaces, so it turned light blue. It would be darker if I used oil, but I wont do that probably.


----------



## flipgun

Hulla Baloo! That is a Righteous Chunk to get in a small box. Ya makin' me rethink another piece. Cool bit o' stik Bro!


----------



## Covert5

Wow there are some great entries already! it's awesome how the builds have developed with increased creativity and character through each contest! I think it's going to be very tough for the judges this time around!


----------



## Winnie

If I have to choose between milk duds and alpacas, well, it ain't easy. Fortunately Tag and I have had special training.

Keep'em coming in.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Whoa Nelly!! I mean Winnie!! Don't count the votes yet! The 'NoMo' has got an ace up his sleeve and it rhyms with....Molasses Jelata!!

...stay tuned...!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm


----------



## Water Snake 2

Port boy said:


> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm


Purdy handle on that sling!!


----------



## 31610

Thanks I lucked out with some small scrapes I had worked out good


----------



## Winnie

Port boy,

I like the wood, the shape and the bands. Pretty much covers it. Really nice and well done. The scales are beautiful.

You're in. Greay job!

winnie


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm


Good grief. That is some extra fine sunshine right there!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Port Bouy you are one talented craftsman


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm


Danggg Pb thats awesome, way to set the bar my friend!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

4 gauge copper wire frame, folding kydex handle, 2050 Chinese orange tubes, SimpleShot BB roo pouch.

Set up for TTF and 3/4 butterfly.

I hope you like it!


----------



## 31610

Thanks guys that’s a cool one to cpu


----------



## Tag

That 4 gauge copper wire shooter is awesome


----------



## BushpotChef

cpu_melt_down said:


> 4 gauge copper wire frame, folding kydex handle, 2050 Chinese orange tubes, SimpleShot BB roo pouch.
> 
> Set up for TTF and 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160233.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160242.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160333.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160354.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160401.jpg


Very different I like. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mike160304

cpu_melt_down said:


> 4 gauge copper wire frame, folding kydex handle, 2050 Chinese orange tubes, SimpleShot BB roo pouch.


Very clever!!! Great pics too.

Mike


----------



## Brook

Port boy said:


> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm


What!! Baby cattys come from eggs?!
Damn pb that looks like it was created in there..nice one man


----------



## 31610

Mr Brooks said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm
> 
> 
> 
> What!! Baby cattys come from eggs?!
> **** pb that looks like it was created in there..nice one man
Click to expand...

haha ya just have to feed it some 1/4 steel and she will grow big and strong .Thanks man .I was getting worried I built the first one than got tin and a no go so had to give another try worked out well just fits and when banded up on movement no noise from pocket


----------



## mike160304

Port boy said:


> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm


Really attractive, beautifully made. How thick are the forks?

Fits in the tin complete with bands too.

Mike


----------



## mattwalt

PB - thats a sweet little frame.


----------



## mike160304

Port boy said:


> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm


PS - what oil finish is that, I like it?

Mike


----------



## mattwalt

cpu_melt_down said:


> 4 gauge copper wire frame, folding kydex handle, 2050 Chinese orange tubes, SimpleShot BB roo pouch.
> 
> Set up for TTF and 3/4 butterfly.
> 
> I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160233.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160242.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160333.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160354.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180914_160401.jpg


Darn - I had a similar idea. Nice one.


----------



## 31610

mike160304 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm
> 
> 
> 
> Really attractive, beautifully made. How thick are the forks?
> Fits in the tin complete with bands too.
> Mike
Click to expand...

it has an 1/2 inch core with a ca finish the scales r olive wood


----------



## Tag

Love the grain and color Man you are one talented craftsman. This just makes my day


----------



## mike160304

Port boy said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here my micro sling .I made two but the first one did not fit probably could have made it fit but I liked it so much I just left it .what u guys think it fits in the can two times a charm
> 
> 
> 
> Really attractive, beautifully made. How thick are the forks?
> Fits in the tin complete with bands too.
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has an 1/2 inch core with a ca finish the scales r olive wood
Click to expand...


----------



## mike160304

Thanks Port Boy.
Mike


----------



## mike160304

Thanks Port Boy.
Mike


----------



## flipgun

Sweet work Sir.


----------



## Brook

Couldn’t find any altoids tins..hope this counts..thanks Winnie and Tag cool idea guys


----------



## SlingNerd

My last piece of Olive is just the right thickness for a tin..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Holy moly! This thread is so awesome.

It is like Michelangelo and MacGuyver and Rufus Hussey had a bunch of babies!

Just for clarity. These are not eligible entries.

Wooooo!

I made one of those Arber pfs with a M. Mo phatty grip... it does not fit and I do not want it to loose any more figure... I am only mentioning becaude it rides in my belt pouch with Sheltowee (the Little Bug Turtle from Port Boy out of that olive). 99 year old Tennessee cherry riding with Canadian crafted turtle out of Olive wood makes me feel cooler than I am.

Then I see CPU's Cyber Punk rig and Slingnerd armed with olive wood and all these tiny natties! I am in pfs overload.

Winnie and Tag... you poor men are going to need all that special training.

I believe we can feel a bunch of pm's and swaps/gifts coming... woooo!.


----------



## Tag

Looks good to me Mr. Brooks


----------



## Tag

Awesome MakoPat


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> Holy moly! This thread is so awesome.
> 
> It is like Michelangelo and MacGuyver and Rufus Hussey had a bunch of babies!
> 
> Just for clarity. These are not eligible entries.
> 
> Wooooo!
> 
> I made one of those Arber pfs with a M. Mo phatty grip... it does not fit and I do not want it to loose any more figure... I am only mentioning becaude it rides in my belt pouch with Sheltowee (the Little Bug Turtle from Port Boy out of that olive). 99 year old Tennessee cherry riding with Canadian crafted turtle out of Olive wood makes me feel cooler than I am.
> 
> Then I see CPU's Cyber Punk rig and Slingnerd armed with olive wood and all these tiny natties! I am in pfs overload.
> 
> Winnie and Tag... you poor men are going to need all that special training.
> 
> I believe we can feel a bunch of pm's and swaps/gifts coming... woooo!.


With that kind of skill you should be able to fashion a phatter tin too!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Mr Brooks said:


> Couldn't find any altoids tins..hope this counts..thanks Winnie and Tag cool idea guys


Dang brooks you did it again! Thats just awesome!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mike160304

Mr Brooks said:


> Couldn't find any altoids tins..hope this counts..thanks Winnie and Tag cool idea guys


Interesting fork - looks like Walnut, like the one in my profile pic.

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef

MakoPat said:


> Holy moly! This thread is so awesome.
> 
> It is like Michelangelo and MacGuyver and Rufus Hussey had a bunch of babies!
> 
> Just for clarity. These are not eligible entries.
> 
> Wooooo!
> 
> I made one of those Arber pfs with a M. Mo phatty grip... it does not fit and I do not want it to loose any more figure... I am only mentioning becaude it rides in my belt pouch with Sheltowee (the Little Bug Turtle from Port Boy out of that olive). 99 year old Tennessee cherry riding with Canadian crafted turtle out of Olive wood makes me feel cooler than I am.
> 
> Then I see CPU's Cyber Punk rig and Slingnerd armed with olive wood and all these tiny natties! I am in pfs overload.
> 
> Winnie and Tag... you poor men are going to need all that special training.
> 
> I believe we can feel a bunch of pm's and swaps/gifts coming... woooo!.


Those are bloody slick Pat im gonna have to get a trade going with you for one of those since im a PFS addict again lol 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## waimser

I made a prototype of my frame out of wood to make sure its actually worth the effort to make.



http://imgur.com/d6SgtKj


Ive shot it so much with heavy tubes over the last couple days my hand is bruised. Its rock solid in the hand for most things but jumps a bit with my pseudo taper 2050 tubes. Though i dont have any ammo heavy enough for that tube set, so that might change.

I figured id post pics of my templates since im not sure ill get it built(its really hard to get materials here). Maybe itll give someone some inspiration, or you can just copy it if you think itll work.

Ill be using 3 or 4 layers of pvc glued together, depending on the thickness i can find. The middle 1 or 2 layers will have the sliding handle. The top of the handle will have a slot so the outer edges of it have a spring action to pop locating tabs in place when the handle is extended. Thanks to inspiration from the folding altoid tin shooter in another post, im hoping ill be able to have the slot the right size to hold the pouch with a pre loaded shot. Basically just an added bonus of the design if it works.


----------



## Winnie

cpu_melt_down

I like it. The copper is cool and the overal size and simplicity is really nice. I like that there's room left in the tin for a bunch of ammo. A self contained slingshot/ammo set up. Perfect fot tossing in a survival kit.

Great job!

winnie


----------



## Winnie

Mr Brooks,

Looks like it fits. Nice offset natural. I like the butt cap. That little sucker will pack a whollup with those darts. Nice job!

winnie


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay. What is the best way to cut canvas micarta...? I can guess,google, or 'dummy up'......thought it be more fun to hear it from the pro's.! Do tell??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Don't know what Google says, but I use the same tools I use with plywood - handheld jigsaw with a scrolling blade, files, sandpaper.



Mojave Mo said:


> Okay. What is the best way to cut canvas micarta...? I can guess,google, or 'dummy up'......thought it be more fun to hear it from the pro's.! Do tell??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Neat design!

Hope you get the chance to put it together!

Thanks for posting!



waimser said:


> I made a prototype of my frame out of wood to make sure its actually worth the effort to make.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/d6SgtKj
> 
> 
> Ive shot it so much with heavy tubes over the last couple days my hand is bruised. Its rock solid in the hand for most things but jumps a bit with my pseudo taper 2050 tubes. Though i dont have any ammo heavy enough for that tube set, so that might change.
> 
> I figured id post pics of my templates since im not sure ill get it built(its really hard to get materials here). Maybe itll give someone some inspiration, or you can just copy it if you think itll work.
> 
> Ill be using 3 or 4 layers of pvc glued together, depending on the thickness i can find. The middle 1 or 2 layers will have the sliding handle. The top of the handle will have a slot so the outer edges of it have a spring action to pop locating tabs in place when the handle is extended. Thanks to inspiration from the folding altoid tin shooter in another post, im hoping ill be able to have the slot the right size to hold the pouch with a pre loaded shot. Basically just an added bonus of the design if it works.


----------



## flipgun

Here is the one I made specifically for this.

































Natural fork of course, probably Pecan. I based it one one of the Frankenshooters I came up with from Dayhikers work. This is quite thin and weighs about as much as a cracker, but it is ridiculously strong. I could probably break it if I tried, but I would danged sure have to try. The homemade pouch is guessed to be Emu, salvaged from some Mexican hand made boots where it was used as a liner. The bands are .040 cut 5 mm X 7.5". 3/8 and 5/16 are no problem at standard range and it slaps with 1/4. I hope that it suits.

I have another that is not an entry and I did not make it. I got this from a fine maker on the SlingShot Channel by name of Whittler. This is an honorary mention in the, "Close; But No Cigar!" category as the box won't close because of the scales




















Aluminum and bark scales, strung with 1632 and a micro fiber pouch set that I got from KawKan

Thanx for lookin'!


----------



## MakoPat

Flipgun, both of those are awesone.

I was talking to M.Mo and came up with something so very similar to Whittler's frame.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> Flipgun, both of those are awesone.
> 
> I was talking to M.Mo and came up with something so very similar to Whittler's frame.


Yowza?! Raining and Pouring!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Thanks DoubleK! I freaked myself out reading about toxic dust shock syndrome. The coping saw with a fine metal cutting blade was the ticket. Files and sandpaper after dinner and I might have something!


KawKan said:


> Don't know what Google says, but I use the same tools I use with plywood - handheld jigsaw with a scrolling blade, files, sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. What is the best way to cut canvas micarta...? I can guess,google, or 'dummy up'......thought it be more fun to hear it from the pro's.! Do tell??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Flipgun,

That is a gorgeous piece of wood and your design is flawless. The symmetry of the grain and the forward curve of the fork is amazing. It is a work of art. (I'm thinking I might have to ask permission to copy it to have one for myself - You've inspired me.)

Fruit and nut woods are so much fun to work with. Many feel almost like ivory when working them because they are so dense. I get the same sensation with boxwood too.

winnie


----------



## flipgun

Winnie said:


> Flipgun,
> 
> That is a gorgeous piece of wood and your design is flawless. The symmetry of the grain and the forward curve of the fork is amazing. It is a work of art. (I'm thinking I might have to ask permission to copy it to have one for myself - You've inspired me.)
> 
> Fruit and nut woods are so much fun to work with. Many feel almost like ivory when working them because they are so dense. I get the same sensation with boxwood too.
> 
> winnie


Sir, You have been so generous to me in the past I could not possibly refuse permission if I wanted to: Which I never do. I do the majority of the work on a table top belt sander and by eye. If I can help you, please Pm me. Ps I think the Genesis was in your Slingshot From Shrubbery ( A Shrubbery!) contest, Yonks ago.


----------



## KawKan

@flipgun: That pecan natty is the catty's meow!

Purrrrfect in every way!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This is not an entry, but I thought you guys might find it interesting to see that Altoids SS can be fast.


----------



## flipgun

KawKan said:


> @flipgun: That pecan natty is the catty's meow!
> 
> Purrrrfect in every way!


Thank You Ray! I Appreciate and Respect your opinion.


----------



## Winnie

Flipgun,

You know, I had forgotten about that shrubbery contest. That was a fun one. Shrubs are way underrated. Whatever it's genesis, you've taken it to the next level.


----------



## Brook

mike160304 said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any altoids tins..hope this counts..thanks Winnie and Tag cool idea guys
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting fork - looks like Walnut, like the one in my profile pic.
> Mike
Click to expand...

This ones oak with a little ekki butt..inspired by my daughter who made a micro natty for her tinker bell doll .lol


----------



## BushpotChef

flipgun said:


> Here is the one I made specifically for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1999.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2000.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2003.JPG
> 
> Natural fork of course, probably Pecan. I based it one one of the Frankenshooters I came up with from Dayhikers work. This is quite thin and weighs about as much as a cracker, but it is ridiculously strong. I could probably break it if I tried, but I would danged sure have to try. The homemade pouch is guessed to be Emu, salvaged from some Mexican hand made boots where it was used as a liner. The bands are .040 cut 5 mm X 7.5". 3/8 and 5/16 are no problem at standard range and it slaps with 1/4. I hope that it suits.
> 
> I have another that is not an entry and I did not make it. I got this from a fine maker on the SlingShot Channel by name of Whittler. This is an honorary mention in the, "Close; But No Cigar!" category as the box won't close because of the scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2006.JPG
> 
> Aluminum and bark scales, strung with 1632 and a micro fiber pouch set that I got from KawKan
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!


Dangggggg flip those are awesome! You could easily get a little funny with the camera angle and those boys would look full size LOL! Very very nice. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun

:blush: :imslow:


----------



## Winnie

Henry,

That says it all. These small rigs really are capable. When you hear the ball hit the backstop you get an idea of how powerful it is.

winnie


----------



## flipgun

BushpotChef said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one I made specifically for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1999.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2000.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2003.JPG
> 
> Natural fork of course, probably Pecan. I based it one one of the Frankenshooters I came up with from Dayhikers work. This is quite thin and weighs about as much as a cracker, but it is ridiculously strong. I could probably break it if I tried, but I would danged sure have to try. The homemade pouch is guessed to be Emu, salvaged from some Mexican hand made boots where it was used as a liner. The bands are .040 cut 5 mm X 7.5". 3/8 and 5/16 are no problem at standard range and it slaps with 1/4. I hope that it suits.
> 
> I have another that is not an entry and I did not make it. I got this from a fine maker on the SlingShot Channel by name of Whittler. This is an honorary mention in the, "Close; But No Cigar!" category as the box won't close because of the scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2006.JPG
> 
> Aluminum and bark scales, strung with 1632 and a micro fiber pouch set that I got from KawKan
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangggggg flip those are awesome! You could easily get a little funny with the camera angle and those boys would look full size LOL! Very very nice.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I have done that with mini Rambones and MoorHammers. I had folks going until I showed both in one hand with room to spare. :neener:


----------



## BushpotChef

Henry the Hermit said:


> This is not an entry, but I thought you guys might find it interesting to see that Altoids SS can be fast.


*long stunned whistle* That'll work!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

flipgun said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one I made specifically for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1999.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2000.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2003.JPG
> 
> Natural fork of course, probably Pecan. I based it one one of the Frankenshooters I came up with from Dayhikers work. This is quite thin and weighs about as much as a cracker, but it is ridiculously strong. I could probably break it if I tried, but I would danged sure have to try. The homemade pouch is guessed to be Emu, salvaged from some Mexican hand made boots where it was used as a liner. The bands are .040 cut 5 mm X 7.5". 3/8 and 5/16 are no problem at standard range and it slaps with 1/4. I hope that it suits.
> 
> I have another that is not an entry and I did not make it. I got this from a fine maker on the SlingShot Channel by name of Whittler. This is an honorary mention in the, "Close; But No Cigar!" category as the box won't close because of the scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2006.JPG
> 
> Aluminum and bark scales, strung with 1632 and a micro fiber pouch set that I got from KawKan
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangggggg flip those are awesome! You could easily get a little funny with the camera angle and those boys would look full size LOL! Very very nice.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I have done that with mini Rambones and MoorHammers. I had folks going until I showed both in one hand with room to spare. :neener:
Click to expand...

LOL dual- purpose, slingshot and easy practical joke 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Brook

Winnie said:


> Mr Brooks,
> 
> Looks like it fits. Nice offset natural. I like the butt cap. That little sucker will pack a whollup with those darts. Nice job!
> 
> winnie


Thanks Winnie..it's so much fun to shoot those little darts..they hit hard enough to stick a darts board at ten meters????


----------



## flipgun

DougDynasty got both of them.


----------



## flipgun

BushpotChef said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one I made specifically for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1999.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2000.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2003.JPG
> 
> Natural fork of course, probably Pecan. I based it one one of the Frankenshooters I came up with from Dayhikers work. This is quite thin and weighs about as much as a cracker, but it is ridiculously strong. I could probably break it if I tried, but I would danged sure have to try. The homemade pouch is guessed to be Emu, salvaged from some Mexican hand made boots where it was used as a liner. The bands are .040 cut 5 mm X 7.5". 3/8 and 5/16 are no problem at standard range and it slaps with 1/4. I hope that it suits.
> 
> I have another that is not an entry and I did not make it. I got this from a fine maker on the SlingShot Channel by name of Whittler. This is an honorary mention in the, "Close; But No Cigar!" category as the box won't close because of the scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2006.JPG
> 
> Aluminum and bark scales, strung with 1632 and a micro fiber pouch set that I got from KawKan
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!
> 
> 
> 
> Dangggggg flip those are awesome! You could easily get a little funny with the camera angle and those boys would look full size LOL! Very very nice.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I have done that with mini Rambones and MoorHammers. I had folks going until I showed both in one hand with room to spare. :neener:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL dual- purpose, slingshot and easy practical joke
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

DoughDynasty got both of them and I have one from him. :headbang:


----------



## Brook

flipgun said:


> Here is the one I made specifically for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1999.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2000.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2003.JPG
> 
> Natural fork of course, probably Pecan. I based it one one of the Frankenshooters I came up with from Dayhikers work. This is quite thin and weighs about as much as a cracker, but it is ridiculously strong. I could probably break it if I tried, but I would danged sure have to try. The homemade pouch is guessed to be Emu, salvaged from some Mexican hand made boots where it was used as a liner. The bands are .040 cut 5 mm X 7.5". 3/8 and 5/16 are no problem at standard range and it slaps with 1/4. I hope that it suits.
> 
> I have another that is not an entry and I did not make it. I got this from a fine maker on the SlingShot Channel by name of Whittler. This is an honorary mention in the, "Close; But No Cigar!" category as the box won't close because of the scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2006.JPG
> 
> Aluminum and bark scales, strung with 1632 and a micro fiber pouch set that I got from KawKan
> 
> Thanx for lookin'!


Nice one flip gun..That little natty looks like a full sized frame..what's the metal on the butt?


----------



## flipgun

"Nice one flip gun..That little natty looks like a full sized frame..what's the metal on the butt? "

I drill out my shooters so that I can insert bamboo skewers in the butts, so that I don't have to hang or prop them while I am doing the finish Those are BB's which has the sole purpose of closing those holes in the most cosmetic fashion and have become my De Facto Makers Mark. If you see that BB in the shooter, You know it is not just a slingshot: It's a Flipgun.


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun... those are stunning...


----------



## flipgun

Thank you Sir! I regard your opinion highly.


----------



## 31610

Mr Brooks said:


> Mr Brooks,
> 
> Looks like it fits. Nice offset natural. I like the butt cap. That little sucker will pack a whollup with those darts. Nice job!
> 
> winnie


Thanks Winnie..it's so much fun to shoot those little darts..they hit hard enough to stick a darts board at ten meters







C19899A7-B9FA-4279-B0A4-66E60976E0A4.jpeg[/quote)ha MrB doubling in and tripling out man that put a new spin on the dart game very cool man


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Flipgun... those are stunning...


yep very stunning I always like the micro slingshots


----------



## MakoPat

[quote name="Henry the Hermit" post="1253442" timestamp="1537235771"]This is not an entry, but I thought you guys might find it interesting to see that Altoids SS can.

Hey Henry, what draw length dmare you slinging here? I am only pulling 28" at most... 5/8" straight cut at 7" active band length... I am what speeds I might be reaching. I do not have a chrony. So a ball park for 5/16" & 3/8" steels is appreciated.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

MakoPat said:


> [quote name="Henry the Hermit" post="1253442" timestamp="1537235771"]This is not an entry, but I thought you guys might find it interesting to see that Altoids SS can.
> 
> Hey Henry, what draw length dmare you slinging here? I am only pulling 28" at most... 5/8" straight cut at 7" active band length... I am what speeds I might be reaching. I do not have a chrony. So a ball park for 5/16" & 3/8" steels is appreciated.


My best guess is about 170 fps. I'm stretching about 36 inches in that video, which is a bit over 600%. You should get good band life at 400%. Adjust stretch to 500% and you should get 200+ fps.


----------



## mike160304

Henry the Hermit said:


> This is not an entry, but I thought you guys might find it interesting to see that Altoids SS can be fast.


Thanks Henry, very encouraging!

Mike


----------



## mike160304

flipgun said:


> Here is the one I made specifically for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1999.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2000.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2003.JPG
> 
> Natural fork of course, probably Pecan. I based it one one of the Frankenshooters I came up with from Dayhikers work. This is quite thin and weighs about as much as a cracker, but it is ridiculously strong . . . . . . . . . .


Great fork - tiny but very strong. Nice work!

Mike


----------



## flipgun

Thanx! I luv's a positive feedback!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Introducing The Pearl. My first Altoids Shooter named after my Grandmother. She was tiny, brown, drank from a can, was scratched and burned out, artificial, a lot of bitchy, and also packed a punch if she was wound up too tight.

I'll kick out some measurements for you later. I am just amazed that I got it in the tin (with a little coaxing), and that it shoots straight.

With the addition of the Neodymium magnets I have a finger hold and also the ability to hold a few or more rounds steady inside my pocket as well as have a round 'ready to shoot'. The magnets are tough so I will be able to carry at least 12 rounds of 3/8" right at the sling. I bounced it on the bands, no loss of steel reported.

The ghnurled button is a clone of a Peter Atwood piece doing what it was designed for, adding a 'grip coin' to a smooth surface.

I have 48 rounds in the tin. This setup needs to be tuned down to shoot a fast 1/4" steel ball. I am still learning to tune and have been shooting the stock bands that have come with my slings up until now. 
I would like to thank the following:
Tag and Winnie for the Inspiration. I tried to copy Winnie's favorite shooter made in his favorite material as a blatant appeal to The Judges.
Also Credit Simple Shot as I almost traced my favorite Dead Ringer for this project.
Also Credit Obijuanjoe J5 for the bands and pouch that arrived already zeroed in.
Also many thanks to The Forum members for putting out so many great pieces that had me checking daily for the next coolest Slingvention in a Tin!

Time To Shoot!

Mojave Mo















































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - thats nice!


----------



## Water Snake 2

Mojave Mo said:


> Introducing The Pearl. My first Altoids Shooter named after my Grandmother. She was tiny, brown, drank from a can, was scratched and burned out, artificial, a lot of bitchy, and also packed a punch if she was wound up too tight.
> 
> I'll kick out some measurements for you later. I am just amazed that I got it in the tin (with a little coaxing), and that it shoots straight.
> 
> With the addition of the Neodymium magnets I have a finger hold and also the ability to hold a few or more rounds steady inside my pocket as well as have a round 'ready to shoot'. The magnets are tough so I will be able to carry at least 12 rounds of 3/8" right at the sling. I bounced it on the bands, no loss of steel reported.
> 
> The ghnurled button is a clone of a Peter Atwood piece doing what it was designed for, adding a 'grip coin' to a smooth surface.
> 
> I have 48 rounds in the tin. This setup needs to be tuned down to shoot a fast 1/4" steel ball. I am still learning to tune and have been shooting the stock bands that have come with my slings up until now.
> I would like to thank the following:
> Tag and Winnie for the Inspiration. I tried to copy Winnie's favorite shooter made in his favorite material as a blatant appeal to The Judges.
> Also Credit Simple Shot as I almost traced my favorite Dead Ringer for this project.
> Also Credit Obijuanjoe J5 for the bands and pouch that arrived already zeroed in.
> Also many thanks to The Forum members for putting out so many great pieces that had me checking daily for the next coolest Slingvention in a Tin!
> 
> Time To Shoot!
> 
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Like the road you are on kinda like how I came up with the Power Strike series !!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - thats nice!


Thanks Matt! First go with Canvas Micarta and I think I liked it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Water Snake 2 said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing The Pearl. My first Altoids Shooter named after my Grandmother. She was tiny, brown, drank from a can, was scratched and burned out, artificial, a lot of bitchy, and also packed a punch if she was wound up too tight.
> 
> I'll kick out some measurements for you later. I am just amazed that I got it in the tin (with a little coaxing), and that it shoots straight.
> 
> With the addition of the Neodymium magnets I have a finger hold and also the ability to hold a few or more rounds steady inside my pocket as well as have a round 'ready to shoot'. The magnets are tough so I will be able to carry at least 12 rounds of 3/8" right at the sling. I bounced it on the bands, no loss of steel reported.
> 
> The ghnurled button is a clone of a Peter Atwood piece doing what it was designed for, adding a 'grip coin' to a smooth surface.
> 
> I have 48 rounds in the tin. This setup needs to be tuned down to shoot a fast 1/4" steel ball. I am still learning to tune and have been shooting the stock bands that have come with my slings up until now.
> I would like to thank the following:
> Tag and Winnie for the Inspiration. I tried to copy Winnie's favorite shooter made in his favorite material as a blatant appeal to The Judges.
> Also Credit Simple Shot as I almost traced my favorite Dead Ringer for this project.
> Also Credit Obijuanjoe J5 for the bands and pouch that arrived already zeroed in.
> Also many thanks to The Forum members for putting out so many great pieces that had me checking daily for the next coolest Slingvention in a Tin!
> 
> Time To Shoot!
> 
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Like the road you are on kinda like how I came up with the Power Strike series !!
Click to expand...

Power Strike....can I take a look??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2

Mojave Mo said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing The Pearl. My first Altoids Shooter named after my Grandmother. She was tiny, brown, drank from a can, was scratched and burned out, artificial, a lot of bitchy, and also packed a punch if she was wound up too tight.
> 
> I'll kick out some measurements for you later. I am just amazed that I got it in the tin (with a little coaxing), and that it shoots straight.
> 
> With the addition of the Neodymium magnets I have a finger hold and also the ability to hold a few or more rounds steady inside my pocket as well as have a round 'ready to shoot'. The magnets are tough so I will be able to carry at least 12 rounds of 3/8" right at the sling. I bounced it on the bands, no loss of steel reported.
> 
> The ghnurled button is a clone of a Peter Atwood piece doing what it was designed for, adding a 'grip coin' to a smooth surface.
> 
> I have 48 rounds in the tin. This setup needs to be tuned down to shoot a fast 1/4" steel ball. I am still learning to tune and have been shooting the stock bands that have come with my slings up until now.
> I would like to thank the following:
> Tag and Winnie for the Inspiration. I tried to copy Winnie's favorite shooter made in his favorite material as a blatant appeal to The Judges.
> Also Credit Simple Shot as I almost traced my favorite Dead Ringer for this project.
> Also Credit Obijuanjoe J5 for the bands and pouch that arrived already zeroed in.
> Also many thanks to The Forum members for putting out so many great pieces that had me checking daily for the next coolest Slingvention in a Tin!
> 
> Time To Shoot!
> 
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Like the road you are on kinda like how I came up with the Power Strike series !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power Strike....can I take a look??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well have been looking at how you guys post pictures and do you have to have special permission to post pics.?? have not figured it out yet!!


----------



## Winnie

Mo,

This is why I like this contest. Creativity! That's a cool little slingshot Mo. I'm curious about how it shoots. 48 shots. That's a lot of pigeons.

The problem with micarta is that after you've played with it a bit it's all you want to work with. Light and strong. Nicely done and thought out.

We'll call it a fit in the tin. Amazing what you can do with a hammer Nice job!

winnie


----------



## Sharker

Cool contest, and very nice solutions


----------



## Tag

Thanks Sharker, Winnie knows how to create a fun project


----------



## flipgun

Good Lookin' piece MM!


----------



## SlingNerd

I start building my entry tomorrow on my day off. Feeling good about it!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Winnie said:


> Mo,
> 
> This is why I like this contest. Creativity! That's a cool little slingshot Mo. I'm curious about how it shoots. 48 shots. That's a lot of pigeons.
> 
> The problem with micarta is that after you've played with it a bit it's all you want to work with. Light and strong. Nicely done and thought out.
> 
> We'll call it a fit in the tin. Amazing what you can do with a hammer Nice job!
> 
> winnie


Winnie. As pictured it shoots like the back end of a desert burro. I have 3/4" fork tips and an anchored 32" draw. One shot with 3/8" steel was too much for my holding hand. I was thinking 1/4" with practice, but now most likely The Pearl is a BB shooter, which I have yet to get tired of with my ModiDeadRinger. 
You are correct about this material!! Do you ever seal your slings or just use a good wax n' buff??. I have just adopted another chunk to use on a project that me and MakoPat have collaborated on. Good Times!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Piece is good! I feel a minor sense of accomplishment when I can repurpose something. On nice days I feel like a Finn! MM


flipgun said:


> Good Lookin' piece MM!


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

You gotta love a custom shooter in a customized Altoids tin!

Great work, MM!


----------



## Winnie

Mo,

Nothing wrong with a bb shooter. They can be a hoot. It's fun when you can have something in the palm of your hand that shoots faster than a bb gun.

With micarta I usually sand it to 1000 or 1500 and then buff it with tripoli and finally with rouge. If I take my time they can look pretty good. The silk micarta polishes up best.

winnie


----------



## MakoPat

Mo, that is so sweet! I see a lot of what we talked about in it... and the execution is just fun to see. A unique and quality piece of hardware. I guess I will have to learn to make micarta with canvas. Apparently it is awesome.


----------



## KawKan

I'm not one to discourage new building skills, but I am thrifty.

I think you can buy micarta for less than you can buy the resin to make it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-250-Brown-Natural-Canvas-Micarta-Knife-Handle-Scale-Material-6-x-12-x-1-4/132668784632?hash=item1ee3acfff8:g:kbMAAOSwwwRbJB9q



MakoPat said:


> Mo, that is so sweet! I see a lot of what we talked about in it... and the execution is just fun to see. A unique and quality piece of hardware. I guess I will have to learn to make micarta with canvas. Apparently it is awesome.


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing KawKan


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I woke up this morning to find this Altoidaconstrictor sitting on my workbench. 
The evidence is in the photo, my tin has bumps which is a firm disqualification of The Pearl.....sigh. I have a backup plan, yet I feeling a tad let down by this little beastie. 
Back soon. MM










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

That's it. I'm tapping out Winnie. I'm still swimming at the shallow end of the pond. I made this before I knew about TinSlings. I was trying to copy a sling I saw a Brit shooting on YouTube when I made this. Anyway. Hated it, liked it, removed very little material from the reborn magnetic card reader. Hated it again but liked it after watching a SS video on applying a .ca. finish. Liked it, then made 4 mistakes working out the gypsy tabs. I got that sorted just now!! But it won't fit in the dang tin, and them screw heads is scratchy too. Alas. I'll be on the bench if you need anything.
Cheers,
Mojave 'no' Mo
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Mo, grind down the screw heads (you'll also get rid of the "scratchy" ) and flatten the nuts a little and you've got it.

winnie


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alrighty Coach! I'll give era whirl!


Winnie said:


> Mo, grind down the screw heads (you'll also get rid of the "scratchy" ) and flatten the nuts a little and you've got it.
> 
> winnie


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

That’s the team spirit Mo


----------



## Winnie

Mo,

Fortunately one of my first degrees was in social work. You're in good hands.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

Just a reminder to everyone. Tuesday September 25 is the deadline. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. Have a great weekend.

winnie


----------



## BushpotChef

Winnie said:


> Just a reminder to everyone. Tuesday September 25 is the deadline. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. Have a great weekend.
> 
> winnie


Ive been dragging my heels Im on it tonight lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Water Snake 2

Mojave Mo said:


> That's it. I'm tapping out Winnie. I'm still swimming at the shallow end of the pond. I made this before I knew about TinSlings. I was trying to copy a sling I saw a Brit shooting on YouTube when I made this. Anyway. Hated it, liked it, removed very little material from the reborn magnetic card reader. Hated it again but liked it after watching a SS video on applying a .ca. finish. Liked it, then made 4 mistakes working out the gypsy tabs. I got that sorted just now!! But it won't fit in the dang tin, and them screw heads is scratchy too. Alas. I'll be on the bench if you need anything.
> Cheers,
> Mojave 'no' Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Counter sink the bolts on one end but do not mess up a good looking sling!!


----------



## Tag

Great idea


----------



## flipgun

BushpotChef said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to everyone. Tuesday September 25 is the deadline. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. Have a great weekend.
> 
> winnie
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been dragging my heels Im on it tonight lol.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

C'mon Bushy! You can do it! :banana:

Tell you what. It is 8:36 Central time. I'll start one...NOW!


----------



## MakoPat

[quote name="KawKan" post="1254734" timestamp="1537537980"]I'm not one to discourage new building skills, but I am thrifty. 
I think you can buy micarta for less than you can buy the resin to make it. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-250-Brown-Natural-Canvas-Micarta-Knife-Handle-Scale-Material-6-x-12-x-1-4/132668784632?hash=item1ee3acfff8:g:kbMAAOSwwwRbJB9q

[quote name="MakoPat" post="1254636" timestamp="1537504292"]

But I already have all the stuff...except success.

One can make a bunch of micarta with the materials, Kawkan. They sell it in small bits usually for knife scales. But I do need some handsome micarta that some of these makers craft.

I have some old jeans and t-shirts... Could be fun.

And common, BTChef.

Has Raventree entered. Because he sent me one of his paracord pfs... it fits and it is surprisely fun to shoot. I was sure I wouldn't be able to sling it. I was wrong... and happy to be so.


----------



## BushpotChef

flipgun said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to everyone. Tuesday September 25 is the deadline. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. Have a great weekend.
> 
> winnie
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been dragging my heels Im on it tonight lol.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Bushy! You can do it! :banana:
> Tell you what. It is 8:36 Central time. I'll start one...NOW!
Click to expand...

HAH! Its 10:51pm here, just got home from work fed the cats and ate...

YOURE ON FLIP! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610

BushpotChef said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to everyone. Tuesday September 25 is the deadline. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. Have a great weekend.
> winnie
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been dragging my heels Im on it tonight lol.
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Bushy! You can do it! :banana:
> Tell you what. It is 8:36 Central time. I'll start one...NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAH! Its 10:51pm here, just got home from work fed the cats and ate...
> YOURE ON FLIP!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

ha chef u r burning that candle from both ends .pitter patter my friend


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to everyone. Tuesday September 25 is the deadline. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. Have a great weekend.
> winnie
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been dragging my heels Im on it tonight lol.
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Bushy! You can do it! :banana:
> Tell you what. It is 8:36 Central time. I'll start one...NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAH! Its 10:51pm here, just got home from work fed the cats and ate...
> YOURE ON FLIP!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha chef u r burning that candle from both ends .pitter patter my friend
Click to expand...

Insomnia PB..also my boys met me at the bar for a few so I've got a little liquid courage going - otherwise Id never have accepted this dance 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## 31610

BushpotChef said:


> Just a reminder to everyone. Tuesday September 25 is the deadline. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. Have a great weekend.
> winnie


Ive been dragging my heels Im on it tonight lol.
Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.[/quote]C'mon Bushy! You can do it! :banana:
Tell you what. It is 8:36 Central time. I'll start one...NOW![/quote]HAH! Its 10:51pm here, just got home from work fed the cats and ate...
YOURE ON FLIP! 
Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.[/quote]ha chef u r burning that candle from both ends .pitter patter my friend[/quote]Insomnia PB..also my boys met me at the bar for a few so I've got a little liquid courage going - otherwise Id never have accepted this dance 
Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.[/quote) Lol ya bros before turtles always good luck man !


----------



## flipgun

I'm on 80 grit now. I'll give you an hour to catch up, .'Cause me one hella fella.


----------



## BushpotChef

Altoid OPFS 
Green Apple Precise
3/4"×1/4"×7.5"
Micro fibre Pouch

Thanks for looking, I love this little guy!


----------



## raventree78

Hey BushpotChef. I just got a roll of that green apple precise in today. Can you recommend a cut that will shoot 3/8 steel without a bunch of hand slap? Thanks


----------



## BushpotChef

Few making of pics. I was pleased I really didnt have to do much but resize the OPFS to the tin, & round the bottom off clean. I know its not much guys but I like it for what it is  :































Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

raventree78 said:


> Hey BushpotChef. I just got a roll of that green apple precise in today. Can you recommend a cut that will shoot 3/8 steel without a bunch of hand slap? Thanks


Hey man, 3/4"x1/2" seems to work fine for most regular shot and marbles, lmk how it goes for ya! This OPFS is the first frame I've made just for it. Its got a perfect stretch for this style of shooting, and looks cool too IMO. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun

:angrymod: Rules Are show it in and out of the can.(sweet piece though!"!


----------



## BushpotChef

Hold it Flip Ive been duped by fine print before - not today sir!

"If you live somewhere that does not have Altoids tins available then draw a 9cm x 5.5cm outline on paper and take a picture of your slingshot within the drawing. The tin is 2cm deep."

.. & thank you sir! LOL means something coming from you youre a real craftsman!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

I thought maybe the ruler was better as it would be hard to tell the size of the drawn rectangle, hope this is better  :
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## SlingNerd

Was gonna start today, but tragedy struck in the form of a coat of rust on my 3/4 forstner bit.. just spent two hours with 400/800 grit wet-or-dry re establishing the cutting edges.. I'm going to bed! The Nerd will pick it up later.


----------



## flipgun

Bud... I think you are over thinking it. Close your eyes and fork that ugly wench, There ain';t nothin' you can't fix with a knife and sandpaper!


----------



## mike160304

BushpotChef - cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Green Apple Precise - love the colour - could I buy that to cut myself? How does it compare with Theraband Gold?

Mike


----------



## mike160304

BushpotChef and flipgun:

Firstly, BushpotChef's little creation is really cool.

Secondly, it is within the rectangle per the rules, so it clearly qualifies.

Thirdly, it may or may not go into an Altoids tin, because the Altoids tin has very rounded corners.

I ran into this problem because I started shaping my frame to fit the rectangle. Then when my Altoids tin arrived, I had to remove material from the fork ends.

This is a difficulty with the rules.

Also, one suggestion might be:

Category 1 for slingshots/catapults that will go into an Altoids tin complete and ready for immediate use.

Category 2 for slingshots/catapults that will go into an Altoids tin complete but needing assembly after removal from the tin.

"Assembly" meaning anything slower than simply unfolding a folding frame.

No disrespect to anyone is intended in these remarks - it is just that, as soon as you have rules, questions come up.

Many thanks to Winnie and Tag for causing all this mental activity, ingenuity and a fascinating thread.

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## mattwalt

I can't get an altos tin (really wish I could) - so have to work with the rectangle. I have completed mine this morning and given it a few rounds downrange (mine is 89x54mm). Works well - its very fun.

Fact is I could easily have made mine fit the corners - and I suspect BPC could have as well. So I'd say if it fits the rectangle or a tin its a valid entry.

Now just need to get some pics down and uploaded...


----------



## mike160304

BushpotChef - sorry, what is OPFS and what is your white frame material?

Mike


----------



## mattwalt

OPFS - Original Pickle Fork Style

Its a small frame where the gap between the fork won't allow for a ball to pass through so has to travel over the top of the fork.


----------



## mike160304

mattwalt - re OPFS - thank you.

Mike


----------



## mike160304

mattwalt - re "So I'd say if it fits the rectangle or a tin its a valid entry." Yes, exactly - I did say that above.

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## Tag

That’s awesome Bushpotchef, nice clean look


----------



## BushpotChef

mike160304 said:


> BushpotChef - sorry, what is OPFS and what is your white frame material?
> Mike


Thanks my friend so happy you like! Its 1/2" thick HDPE from a recycled cutting board. As to your question about the greem precise yes you can purchase it I beleive Simple Shot sells it too. Happy building and shooting! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

Tag said:


> That's awesome Bushpotchef, nice clean look


Thanks Tag I cant out it down Im shppting 3/8 steel through it now and its just awesome lol no can is safe!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat

SlingNerd said:


> Was gonna start today, but tragedy struck in the form of a coat of rust on my 3/4 forstner bit.. just spent two hours with 400/800 grit wet-or-dry re establishing the cutting edges.. I'm going to bed! The Nerd will pick it up later.


Nooooooo! I did the same thing not long ago. I dwell in an apartment and set up & tear down daily in my breezeway... my 3/4" Forstner bit rolled under my bench while I was hand sanding late. Found it 2 days later when sweeping. It had rained... high humidity... I wasted no time cleaning it up. Tgosenlittle boogers are handy... and not cheap.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Thanks to Winnie, Tag, and all of the little people I am here to announce that Mojave Mo is back in the game! 
I filed, and sanded, and sanded and buffed just like Coach said and BAM!! It's in the CAN!
That and Fifty (5-0) rounds in the tin too! The changes made me rethink my tabs and dang if the 5th time isn't the trick.
I didn't originally make this CFPFS for a tin. However, I have re-made it for the tin and I can't tell you how excited and proud that this sucker is in here. She is now called The Outback, like the breadboard. I trimmed the screws to eek out the space needed to get her in. Super sweet to shoot with 1/4" steel, and I have shot plenty of .20g airsoft working out the kinks prior to today. I wonder if there is enough space for a 3/4butta BB shooter in this tin?

Thanks again y'all for getting me back up to the plate!!---drat--. missing the best photo!! I will get it to you in the morning. I got busted by the wife for wet-sanding in the shower again.
Mojave Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Mojave Mo said:


> Thanks to Winnie, Tag, and all of the little people I am here to announce that Mojave Mo is back in the game!
> I filed, and sanded, and sanded and buffed just like Coach said and BAM!! It's in the CAN!
> That and Fifty (5-0) rounds in the tin too! The changes made me rethink my tabs and dang if the 5th time isn't the trick.
> I didn't originally make this CFPFS for a tin. However, I have re-made it for the tin and I can't tell you how excited and proud that this sucker is in here. She is now called The Outback, like the breadboard. I trimmed the screws to eek out the space needed to get her in. Super sweet to shoot with 1/4" steel, and I have shot plenty of .20g airsoft working out the kinks prior to today. I wonder if there is enough space for a 3/4butta BB shooter in this tin?
> 
> Thanks again y'all for getting me back up to the plate!!---drat--. missing the best photo!! I will get it to you in the morning. I got busted by the wife for wet-sanding in the shower again.
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Walla!!. Say.....what is the Grand Prize for this Contest anyhoo?.....?.. MM

.....look past the blems, she was my first in many ways....!






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304

Mojave Mo - interesting power train!!!

Mike


----------



## mike160304

This is my entry - I have named her *"Curiously Strong"*. Like it says on the tin.

There is a 40-second video showing the into-tin and out-of-tin handling at this link:

https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhGeuk-sHLLMj2vmbJvYakPCxQLJ

My mission was to make a strong catapult to handle all ammo sizes, so the pouch is a general purpose leather one, 4.5" long and 1.1" wide. Amongst other things I am playing with 1", 10.6 gramme ice balls at the moment and the catapult will handle these very well.

The frame shape gives me a strong grip with thumb and forefinger braced high and 2 fingers round the lower grip - leaving my little finger free to stir my Vodka Martini or to hold out in the wind to gauge strength and direction.

The frame looks like half-inch plywood, but isn't. It is a lamination of 4 pieces of Robbins Elite Okoume 3.15mm, 3-ply marine plywood, so all the veneers are of good quality. The 2 inner pieces have the grain of their outer veneers at 30 degrees to that of the outer pieces, to strengthen the vital crotch area of the fork. The total thickness of the frame is 12.9mm/0.51".

The bands are single Theraband Gold tapering from 21mm to 16mm/ 0.83" to 0.63". I went for a short effective rubber length of 5.25", so that a 21" draw will give me a 4x stretch, and 26.25" a 5x stretch.

But there is room in the tin for longer bands or for double bands.

The bindings are Marlow Waxed Polyester No. 4 Whipping Twine, 0.8mm thick. The band to fork post bindings are a modified West Country Whipping with double overhand knots instead of single overhand knots, on the sides not the flats of the posts, for better tightness.

The frame finish is 3 coats of Rustin's Danish oil.

Thanks to Winnie and Tag, this contest has been a fascinating challenge to me and I am simply amazed by how much power and versatility can be contained inside an Altoids tin.

I am sure that Curiously Strong will give me a lot of fun for many years. And there will be all those conversations starting "Do you know these mints?" . . . .

Thanks and regards,
Mike


----------



## BushpotChef

mike160304 said:


> This is my entry - I have named her *"Curiously Strong"*. Like it says on the tin.
> 
> There is a 40-second video showing the into-tin and out-of-tin handling at this link:
> 
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhGeuk-sHLLMj2vmbJvYakPCxQLJ
> 
> My mission was to make a strong catapult to handle all ammo sizes, so the pouch is a general purpose leather one, 4.5" long and 1.1" wide. Amongst other things I am playing with 1", 10.6 gramme ice balls at the moment and the catapult will handle these very well.
> 
> The frame shape gives me a strong grip with thumb and forefinger braced high and 2 fingers round the lower grip - leaving my little finger free to stir my Vodka Martini or to hold out in the wind to gauge strength and direction.
> 
> The frame looks like half-inch plywood, but isn't. It is a lamination of 4 pieces of Robbins Elite Okoume 3.15mm, 3-ply marine plywood, so all the veneers are of good quality. The 2 inner pieces have the grain of their outer veneers at 30 degrees to that of the outer pieces, to strengthen the vital crotch area of the fork. The total thickness of the frame is 12.9mm/0.51".
> 
> The bands are single Theraband Gold tapering from 21mm to 16mm/ 0.83" to 0.63". I went for a short effective rubber length of 5.25", so that a 21" draw will give me a 4x stretch, and 26.25" a 5x stretch.
> 
> But there is room in the tin for longer bands or for double bands.
> 
> The bindings are Marlow Waxed Polyester No. 4 Whipping Twine, 0.8mm thick. The band to fork post bindings are a modified West Country Whipping with double overhand knots instead of single overhand knots, on the sides not the flats of the posts, for better tightness.
> 
> The frame finish is 3 coats of Rustin's Danish oil.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie and Tag, this contest has been a fascinating challenge to me and I am simply amazed by how much power and versatility can be contained inside an Altoids tin.
> 
> I am sure that Curiously Strong will give me a lot of fun for many years. And there will be all those conversations starting "Do you know these mints?" . . . .
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Mike


Woow mike. That is a stunning bit of work there, from the wide shallow band grooves to the pop on the ply layers. Just awesome!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## SlingNerd

Here she is. I call her the Sidewinder. I wanted to do something I haven't seen before. Single Occularis plug, sideshooter with a super ergonomic pinch grip. Takes flats or tubes no problem.

Olive, sanded to 800. Oiled/waxed. I'm very satisfied with the results, especially the comfort of the grip wth my XL hands. Enough space on the handle for a two finger wrap, gives a solid grip.

I'm shooting bb's with it but she acceps full bandsets for bigger ammo.. I really think I've got a promising concept here!






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Looks great Mike I really like the band grove, and the color is amazing. Thanks for your entry


----------



## Tag

Slingnerd, you have come up with a fun and unique design. I love the grain of the wood.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mike160304 said:


> This is my entry - I have named her *"Curiously Strong"*. Like it says on the tin.
> 
> There is a 40-second video showing the into-tin and out-of-tin handling at this link:
> 
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhGeuk-sHLLMj2vmbJvYakPCxQLJ
> 
> My mission was to make a strong catapult to handle all ammo sizes, so the pouch is a general purpose leather one, 4.5" long and 1.1" wide. Amongst other things I am playing with 1", 10.6 gramme ice balls at the moment and the catapult will handle these very well.
> 
> The frame shape gives me a strong grip with thumb and forefinger braced high and 2 fingers round the lower grip - leaving my little finger free to stir my Vodka Martini or to hold out in the wind to gauge strength and direction.
> 
> The frame looks like half-inch plywood, but isn't. It is a lamination of 4 pieces of Robbins Elite Okoume 3.15mm, 3-ply marine plywood, so all the veneers are of good quality. The 2 inner pieces have the grain of their outer veneers at 30 degrees to that of the outer pieces, to strengthen the vital crotch area of the fork. The total thickness of the frame is 12.9mm/0.51".
> 
> The bands are single Theraband Gold tapering from 21mm to 16mm/ 0.83" to 0.63". I went for a short effective rubber length of 5.25", so that a 21" draw will give me a 4x stretch, and 26.25" a 5x stretch.
> 
> But there is room in the tin for longer bands or for double bands.
> 
> The bindings are Marlow Waxed Polyester No. 4 Whipping Twine, 0.8mm thick. The band to fork post bindings are a modified West Country Whipping with double overhand knots instead of single overhand knots, on the sides not the flats of the posts, for better tightness.
> 
> The frame finish is 3 coats of Rustin's Danish oil.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie and Tag, this contest has been a fascinating challenge to me and I am simply amazed by how much power and versatility can be contained inside an Altoids tin.
> 
> I am sure that Curiously Strong will give me a lot of fun for many years. And there will be all those conversations starting "Do you know these mints?" . . . .
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Mike


Yes! I'd give 5 stars just for the write-up!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SlingNerd said:


> Here she is. I call her the Sidewinder. I wanted to do something I haven't seen before. Single Occularis plug, sideshooter with a super ergonomic pinch grip. Takes flats or tubes no problem.
> 
> Olive, sanded to 800. Oiled/waxed. I'm very satisfied with the results, especially the comfort of the grip wth my XL hands. Enough space on the handle for a two finger wrap, gives a solid grip.
> 
> I'm shooting bb's with it but she acceps full bandsets for bigger ammo.. I really think I've got a promising concept here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wait! What?? Wow.....stunning and weird too!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

SlingNerd said:


> Here she is. I call her the Sidewinder. I wanted to do something I haven't seen before. Single Occularis plug, sideshooter with a super ergonomic pinch grip. Takes flats or tubes no problem.
> 
> Olive, sanded to 800. Oiled/waxed. I'm very satisfied with the results, especially the comfort of the grip wth my XL hands. Enough space on the handle for a two finger wrap, gives a solid grip.
> 
> I'm shooting bb's with it but she acceps full bandsets for bigger ammo.. I really think I've got a promising concept here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ouuu pretty and weird, just how I love em! Haha awesome build SN!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun

Two Great builds!


----------



## Covert5

SlingNerd said:


> Here she is. I call her the Sidewinder. I wanted to do something I haven't seen before. Single Occularis plug, sideshooter with a super ergonomic pinch grip. Takes flats or tubes no problem.
> Olive, sanded to 800. Oiled/waxed. I'm very satisfied with the results, especially the comfort of the grip wth my XL hands. Enough space on the handle for a two finger wrap, gives a solid grip.
> I'm shooting bb's with it but she acceps full bandsets for bigger ammo.. I really think I've got a promising concept here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hey SlingNerd, I love how unique your sidewinder is! Way to think outside of the box, but inside the box lol! Can you please show us how you hold it and if its not too much to ask a demo? Great thinking!


----------



## mike160304

Hi Slingnerd - that's surprising, innovative and beautifully made. I too would like to see how you hold it. I hadn't heard of an Occularis, I'll look it up!

Mike

PS - Ah! I have now found Ocularis at Simple Shot!

I guess that the Olive wood is from a block, not a fork??


----------



## mattwalt

Slingnerd - that came out insane!!!


----------



## SlingNerd

Ask and ye shall receive.

Deceptively simple grip, very comfy and secure. Shown also is the setup I'm taking to work to show my bosses (they're curious about slingshots and I'm trying to get them hooked)























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd

mike160304 said:


> Hi Slingnerd - that's surprising, innovative and beautifully made. I too would like to see how you hold it. I hadn't heard of an Occularis, I'll look it up!
> Mike
> PS - Ah! I have now found Ocularis at Simple Shot!
> I guess that the Olive wood is from a block, not a fork??


Hey Mike.
Yes! This small frame was built from an Olive cutting board.


----------



## Winnie

BushpotChef,

Looking good! Nice little PFS. Serious set of bands. A hunter in a can. Cool.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

Mo,

I knew I would see Mo and not less!

Because these slingshots are in the Altoids tin, away from light and ozone, you can seal this thing up and pull it out in a couple of years be ready to go.

Yours' is a great example of this Mo. Fifty shots. Nicely done. I like the material.

winnie


----------



## SlingNerd

mattwalt said:


> I can't get an altos tin (really wish I could) - so have to work with the rectangle. I have completed mine this morning and given it a few rounds downrange (mine is 89x54mm). Works well - its very fun.
> 
> Fact is I could easily have made mine fit the corners - and I suspect BPC could have as well. So I'd say if it fits the rectangle or a tin its a valid entry.
> 
> Now just need to get some pics down and uploaded...


Matt, I NEED to see it.

Don't leave me hangin' bro.


----------



## Water Snake 2

Mojave Mo said:


> Thanks to Winnie, Tag, and all of the little people I am here to announce that Mojave Mo is back in the game!
> I filed, and sanded, and sanded and buffed just like Coach said and BAM!! It's in the CAN!
> That and Fifty (5-0) rounds in the tin too! The changes made me rethink my tabs and dang if the 5th time isn't the trick.
> I didn't originally make this CFPFS for a tin. However, I have re-made it for the tin and I can't tell you how excited and proud that this sucker is in here. She is now called The Outback, like the breadboard. I trimmed the screws to eek out the space needed to get her in. Super sweet to shoot with 1/4" steel, and I have shot plenty of .20g airsoft working out the kinks prior to today. I wonder if there is enough space for a 3/4butta BB shooter in this tin?
> 
> Thanks again y'all for getting me back up to the plate!!---drat--. missing the best photo!! I will get it to you in the morning. I got busted by the wife for wet-sanding in the shower again.
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Better watch that wet ! What did you call it??


----------



## Winnie

mike160304

You're shoothing 1 inch ice balls with a PFS. I'm impressed. With those bands and pouch you can handle just about anything.

Nicely done. A little small slingshot that will do the job of a full sized one.

I've never used string to fasten the bands to the slingshot. I like what you've done. I need to try that myself.

Again, well done.

winnie


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Water Snake 2 said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Winnie, Tag, and all of the little people I am here to announce that Mojave Mo is back in the game!
> I filed, and sanded, and sanded and buffed just like Coach said and BAM!! It's in the CAN!
> That and Fifty (5-0) rounds in the tin too! The changes made me rethink my tabs and dang if the 5th time isn't the trick.
> I didn't originally make this CFPFS for a tin. However, I have re-made it for the tin and I can't tell you how excited and proud that this sucker is in here. She is now called The Outback, like the breadboard. I trimmed the screws to eek out the space needed to get her in. Super sweet to shoot with 1/4" steel, and I have shot plenty of .20g airsoft working out the kinks prior to today. I wonder if there is enough space for a 3/4butta BB shooter in this tin?
> 
> Thanks again y'all for getting me back up to the plate!!---drat--. missing the best photo!! I will get it to you in the morning. I got busted by the wife for wet-sanding in the shower again.
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch that wet ! What did you call it??
Click to expand...

The Outback, like the breadboard!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Winnie said:


> Mo,
> 
> I knew I would see Mo and not less!
> 
> Because these slingshots are in the Altoids tin, away from light and ozone, you can seal this thing up and pull it out in a couple of years be ready to go.
> 
> Yours' is a great example of this Mo. Fifty shots. Nicely done. I like the material.
> 
> winnie


Thanks Coach. I am stunned at the ingenuity and talent poured into such a project. Regarding this CF piece. It was a faceplate for a hitech access card reader I pulled apart. I wish I was a Finn. MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

SingNerd,

You've done a really nice job on your cyclops Sidwnder. Beautiful work and conception on a completely new design. I really like your creativity. Great design, beautiful piece of wood. Nicely thought out.

Keep that wrist loose!

winnie


----------



## Winnie

I'm working on a design as well. I can't win but you all have inspired me to try a little something. I'll throw it in the ring tomorrow.

winnie


----------



## SlingNerd

Winnie said:


> SingNerd,
> 
> You've done a really nice job on your cyclops Sidwnder. Beautiful work and conception on a completely new design. I really like your creativity. Great design, beautiful piece of wood. Nicely thought out.
> 
> Keep that l wrist loose!
> 
> winnie


Many thanks, Winnie.


----------



## skarrd

Mojave Mo said:


> Introducing The Pearl. My first Altoids Shooter named after my Grandmother. She was tiny, brown, drank from a can, was scratched and burned out, artificial, a lot of bitchy, and also packed a punch if she was wound up too tight.
> 
> I'll kick out some measurements for you later. I am just amazed that I got it in the tin (with a little coaxing), and that it shoots straight.
> 
> With the addition of the Neodymium magnets I have a finger hold and also the ability to hold a few or more rounds steady inside my pocket as well as have a round 'ready to shoot'. The magnets are tough so I will be able to carry at least 12 rounds of 3/8" right at the sling. I bounced it on the bands, no loss of steel reported.
> 
> The ghnurled button is a clone of a Peter Atwood piece doing what it was designed for, adding a 'grip coin' to a smooth surface.
> 
> I have 48 rounds in the tin. This setup needs to be tuned down to shoot a fast 1/4" steel ball. I am still learning to tune and have been shooting the stock bands that have come with my slings up until now.
> I would like to thank the following:
> Tag and Winnie for the Inspiration. I tried to copy Winnie's favorite shooter made in his favorite material as a blatant appeal to The Judges.
> Also Credit Simple Shot as I almost traced my favorite Dead Ringer for this project.
> Also Credit Obijuanjoe J5 for the bands and pouch that arrived already zeroed in.
> Also many thanks to The Forum members for putting out so many great pieces that had me checking daily for the next coolest Slingvention in a Tin!
> 
> Time To Shoot!
> 
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wicked Cool!!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Well Winnie, I'm limping in with a last minute offering. I kept it traditional with an altoid champ. It's Hard rock maple with a white oak palm swell. 
It's set up for full butter GZK to fire 7/16 steel ( that you got me hooked on). This was really fun and pretty challenging. Hope you guys like it


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe that’s crazy nice wow


----------



## Winnie

Ibojoe,

I can't tell you how much I like these little slingshots and yours' is a perfect example of why. Small chalice that fits in a little tin. You can hold it in the palm of your hand, yet you can load it up with full-on hunting bands.

How did you get the color with maple and oak for woods?

Very nicely done.

winnie


----------



## Tag

Awesome Ibojoe LIKE all previous replies. You guessed it my LIKE button %#&%#


----------



## mike160304

Winnie said:


> mike160304
> 
> You're shoothing 1 inch ice balls with a PFS. I'm impressed. With those bands and pouch you can handle just about anything.
> 
> Nicely done. A little small slingshot that will do the job of a full sized one.
> 
> I've never used string to fasten the bands to the slingshot. I like what you've done. I need to try that myself.
> 
> Again, well done.
> 
> winnie


Winnie - thanks for your comments. The "string" is a survivor from the last-but-one catapult I made, back in 1955. It can be strong and neat, but obviously it is more work than some of the more modern methods.

Mike


----------



## mike160304

Ibojoe said:


> Well Winnie, I'm limping in with a last minute offering. I kept it traditional with an altoid champ. It's Hard rock maple with a white oak palm swell.
> It's set up for full butter GZK to fire 7/16 steel ( that you got me hooked on). This was really fun and pretty challenging. Hope you guys like it


Elegant and beautifully made, I really admire that!

Mike


----------



## SlingNerd

Alright everybody, go home. Joe stole the show again.


----------



## Ibojoe

Winnie said:


> Ibojoe,
> 
> I can't tell you how much I like these little slingshots and yours' is a perfect example of why. Small chalice that fits in a little tin. You can hold it in the palm of your hand, yet you can load it up with full-on hunting bands.
> 
> How did you get the color with maple and oak for woods? Hey Winnie I thought I would just shade the edges with walnut shade stain but...... that sucker is small!lol. I got the edges and everything else too. Oh yeah im a furniture finisher by trade so that helps.lol
> 
> Very nicely done.
> 
> winnie


----------



## Ibojoe

SlingNerd said:


> Alright everybody, go home. Joe stole the show again.


 Its good to see you building again buddy. I thought the rest of us had a chance till you chimed in. Tag and Winnie have their work cut out for themselves


----------



## SlingNerd

Ibojoe said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright everybody, go home. Joe stole the show again.
> 
> 
> 
> Its good to see you building again buddy. I thought the rest of us had a chance till you chimed in. Tag and Winnie have their work cut out for themselves
Click to expand...

I don't envy them right now! Beautiful piece, brother.


----------



## flipgun

I have one more little BB shooter I'm making bands for. Now, where did I put that danged box? :question:


----------



## KawKan

Altoids Champ.

Sounds prophetic.

Great job, @Ibojoe!


----------



## MakoPat

Ibojoe... wow!

This whole post has been so blazin' awesome. It is like pfs Heaven up in here.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Well Winnie, I'm limping in with a last minute offering. I kept it traditional with an altoid champ. It's Hard rock maple with a white oak palm swell.
> It's set up for full butter GZK to fire 7/16 steel ( that you got me hooked on). This was really fun and pretty challenging. Hope you guys like it


Yowza! Such beauty in a little thing! And 7/16".....!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook

Ibojoe said:


> Well Winnie, I'm limping in with a last minute offering. I kept it traditional with an altoid champ. It's Hard rock maple with a white oak palm swell.
> It's set up for full butter GZK to fire 7/16 steel ( that you got me hooked on). This was really fun and pretty challenging. Hope you guys like it


Wow joe that is beautiful..and unbelievable it's that small????


----------



## mattwalt

Joe - thats insane. Another loverly build.


----------



## mike160304

BushpotChef said:


> Altoid OPFS
> Green Apple Precise
> 3/4"×1/4"×7.5"
> Micro fibre Pouch
> 
> Thanks for looking, I love this little guy!


BushpotChef - I'm new to all these modern bindings - that rubber-to-fork binding of yours looks like it's quicker and less work than my West Country string whippings - what do you call that, please?

I still love the green rubber, I may look for a bit of Chinese green stuff on Ebay, should be a fun way of risking a few bucks.

With my Curiously Strong, I've had a couple of fork hits [or ?], where my 1" iceball goes way high in the direction of next door's windows. Probably something to do with the way I release?

Mike

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef

mike160304 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Altoid OPFS
> Green Apple Precise
> 3/4"×1/4"×7.5"
> Micro fibre Pouch
> 
> Thanks for looking, I love this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef - I'm new to all these modern bindings - that rubber-to-fork binding of yours looks like it's quicker and less work than my West Country string whippings - what do you call that, please?
> 
> I still love the green rubber, I may look for a bit of Chinese green stuff on Ebay, should be a fun way of risking a few bucks.
> Mike
Click to expand...

That method there is known as the classic wrap and Tuck method. Works excellent, I've never actually had it let go, and it's pretty quick and easy to do. Bill Hays has a video on YouTube showing how he does it with a folded back lip, that's the method I use. 

As for the green elastic, honestly ordering from China for elastic you can't really go wrong. They shoot the snot out of their slings there, so if you were to just get a variety of elastic I'm sure at least half of it would be something you would use! Any further questions just ask 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

mike160304 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Altoid OPFS
> Green Apple Precise
> 3/4"×1/4"×7.5"
> Micro fibre Pouch
> 
> Thanks for looking, I love this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef - I'm new to all these modern bindings - that rubber-to-fork binding of yours looks like it's quicker and less work than my West Country string whippings - what do you call that, please?
> 
> I still love the green rubber, I may look for a bit of Chinese green stuff on Ebay, should be a fun way of risking a few bucks.
> 
> With my Curiously Strong, I've had a couple of fork hits [or ?], where my 1" iceball goes way high in the direction of next door's windows. Probably something to do with the way I release?
> Mike
> Mike
Click to expand...

Also Mike, was it you I was going to do the video for showing how I attach elastic to the pouches? I've been answering a lot of questions lately LOL sorry I can't remember.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mike160304

Ibojoe said:


> Well Winnie, I'm limping in with a last minute offering. I kept it traditional with an altoid champ. It's Hard rock maple with a white oak palm swell.
> It's set up for full butter GZK to fire 7/16 steel ( that you got me hooked on). This was really fun and pretty challenging. Hope you guys like it


If that's limping, I'd love to see you running. 

May I ask what those rubber-to-fork fixings are, please? They look neat.

Mike


----------



## mike160304

BushpotChef said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Altoid OPFS
> Green Apple Precise
> 3/4"×1/4"×7.5"
> Micro fibre Pouch
> 
> Thanks for looking, I love this little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef - I'm new to all these modern bindings - that rubber-to-fork binding of yours looks like it's quicker and less work than my West Country string whippings - what do you call that, please?
> 
> I still love the green rubber, I may look for a bit of Chinese green stuff on Ebay, should be a fun way of risking a few bucks.
> 
> With my Curiously Strong, I've had a couple of fork hits [or ?], where my 1" iceball goes way high in the direction of next door's windows. Probably something to do with the way I release?
> Mike
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also Mike, was it you I was going to do the video for showing how I attach elastic to the pouches? I've been answering a lot of questions lately LOL sorry I can't remember.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Good morning! No, that wasn't me, but I would be interested.

Mike


----------



## mattwalt

OK - here's mine. Not the original planned frame but was a second choice direction.

I found some resin lurking in the garage so did up some denim micarta.

Based on Gohper's Kestrel / Flicks' McS frame which I am a big fan off I freehand shaped the frame from a block starting off at 90x55mm (final size is 89 x 54mm at the widest points - but easily could take a little more off). I added a short finger lanyard which helps reduce felt torque significantly. Easily capable of magnum bands.

As soon as I am able I will fit some paracord tabs and a BB bandset (which its really begging for). It will make this nicely pocketable. I've been wanting a frame I can easily take with me on business trips. This will do nicely.

Thanks to Winnie for starting this build challenge - the entries are incredibly impressive.


----------



## 31610

That’s pretty cool Matt


----------



## Ibojoe

mike160304 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Winnie, I'm limping in with a last minute offering. I kept it traditional with an altoid champ. It's Hard rock maple with a white oak palm swell.
> It's set up for full butter GZK to fire 7/16 steel ( that you got me hooked on). This was really fun and pretty challenging. Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> If that's limping, I'd love to see you running.  those are clear elastic ribbons complements of a good friend, but you can get it on line or any sewing store. It's really easy to use.
> 
> May I ask what those rubber-to-fork fixings are, please? They look neat.
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibojoe

Cool one Matt!!


----------



## BushpotChef

That things wicked Matt!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## waimser

looks like Ill get to make my planned slingshot. yay! The neighbors trash pile finally paid off with some thick wall pvc pipe. Even though Ill be little outside the date, im glad I get to make this thing.

Not that missing the cut off matters, these last few have stolen the show. Really loving the cyclops design, and the wood used is stunning.


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Well Winnie, I'm limping in with a last minute offering. I kept it traditional with an altoid champ. It's Hard rock maple with a white oak palm swell.
> It's set up for full butter GZK to fire 7/16 steel ( that you got me hooked on). This was really fun and pretty challenging. Hope you guys like it


Holy cow Joe. Seriously dude? That thing is just unbelievable! The ttf slots and the forks are so perfect, Id kill to build like this.

Unreal brother you've solidly stolen the show, hats way, WAY off lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mike160304

Not another entry, but with Curiously Strong, I have simplified and speeded up getting her into and out of the tin.

Not fast enough for the next James Bond movie yet, but I am working on it with a little help from the Vodka Martini.

Link to Altoids-tin-sized video:

https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhGeuk-sHLLMj22pkxLkQjYk3tfl

In the video, to get full screen, click the 2-headed arrow at the bottom of the screen. To get rid of the control bar at the bottom, click anywhere higher up on the picture.

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef

mike160304 said:


> Not another entry, but with Curiously Strong, I have simplified and speeded up getting her into and out of the tin.
> 
> Not fast enough for the next James Bond movie yet, but I am working on it with a little help from the Vodka Martini.
> 
> Link to Altoids-tin-sized video:
> 
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhGeuk-sHLLMj22pkxLkQjYk3tfl
> 
> In the video, to get full screen, click the 2-headed arrow at the bottom of the screen. To get rid of the control bar at the bottom, click anywhere higher up on the picture.
> 
> Mike


I might have to commisionone of these, Mr. Bond. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5

I would like to say congratulations to all of you that submitted an entry. You guys raised the bar and totally out did yourselves this time around! Thank you Winnie and Tag for setting up this contest! Its awesome to see everyone's creativity, hard work, and passion. And it definitely shows! If I had these slingshots as a collection I'd be done! I wouldn't collect anything else and I would just rotate them each day and put them on my wall and just stare at them cause they are just so awesome!


----------



## BushpotChef

I totally agree covert, everybody did absolutely awesome! As a side note, I'm going to start making these Mini opfs frames for those interested 


Covert5 said:


> I would like to say congratulations to all of you that submitted an entry. You guys raised the bar and totally out did yourselves this time around! Thank you Winnie and Tag for setting up this contest! Its awesome to see everyone's creativity, hard work, and passion. And it definitely shows! If I had these slingshots as a collection I'd be done! I wouldn't collect anything else and I would just rotate them each day and put them on my wall and just stare at them cause they are just so awesome!


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5

If anyone is interested in a trade for a pair of slingchucks please PM me. I love pfs and mini shooters!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I am not a rich man, but I did pay about $11usd for this chunk of canvas micarta. So my lousy math, divided by the left-over material, multiplied by what I want to do next, added to x-minus wet sanding in the shower equals daydreaming about slingshooting and creating that special tool that can do so much for the heart, mind, soul, and feed your family if the need arises! Peace! MM









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304

mattwalt said:


> OK - here's mine. Not the original planned frame but was a second choice direction.
> 
> I found some resin lurking in the garage so did up some denim micarta.
> 
> Based on Gohper's Kestrel / Flicks' McS frame which I am a big fan off I freehand shaped the frame from a block starting off at 90x55mm (final size is 89 x 54mm at the widest points - but easily could take a little more off). I added a short finger lanyard which helps reduce felt torque significantly. Easily capable of magnum bands.
> 
> As soon as I am able I will fit some paracord tabs and a BB bandset (which its really begging for). It will make this nicely pocketable. I've been wanting a frame I can easily take with me on business trips. This will do nicely.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie for starting this build challenge - the entries are incredibly impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111404.jpg


Interesting design - what would a BB bandset typically consist of?

Mike


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yeah. This is the right shape for a flat shooter isn't it? My mini-entry The Pearl was dq'd for being a little on the plump side, and after banding it up I can barely hold onto it!! Of course it is banded up to throw Safari Lead which isn't helping....it still be too fat though even with skinny bands. No matter. The Outback put me back in the contest, sort of. But the effort turned it into a real pfs, albeit slippery when wet. When the judges are done looking I will add a little tape at the top of the handle to lock my middle finger around. Looking at this first photo of The Pearl it is obvious that I need to ask Raventree to weave me a 'handle' for The Pearl. It fits down into the creases if my fist, now just need to keep it there. Sorry for the ramble! I've had three coffees and some Frosted Flakes for breakfast. MM


mattwalt said:


> OK - here's mine. Not the original planned frame but was a second choice direction.
> 
> I found some resin lurking in the garage so did up some denim micarta.
> 
> Based on Gohper's Kestrel / Flicks' McS frame which I am a big fan off I freehand shaped the frame from a block starting off at 90x55mm (final size is 89 x 54mm at the widest points - but easily could take a little more off). I added a short finger lanyard which helps reduce felt torque significantly. Easily capable of magnum bands.
> 
> As soon as I am able I will fit some paracord tabs and a BB bandset (which its really begging for). It will make this nicely pocketable. I've been wanting a frame I can easily take with me on business trips. This will do nicely.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie for starting this build challenge - the entries are incredibly impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111404.jpg



















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Mattwalt,

Your Kestrel in a tin will do the trick nicely. It looks great and it will travel well on your business trips.

It's especially cool because you made the micarta yourself. I have always thought it would be fun to try, but then, there's a lot of difference thinking about it and actually doing it. Great job

Nicely done.

winnie


----------



## Water Snake 2

BushpotChef said:


> I totally agree covert, everybody did absolutely awesome! As a side note, I'm going to start making these Mini opfs frames for those interested
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to say congratulations to all of you that submitted an entry. You guys raised the bar and totally out did yourselves this time around! Thank you Winnie and Tag for setting up this contest! Its awesome to see everyone's creativity, hard work, and passion. And it definitely shows! If I had these slingshots as a collection I'd be done! I wouldn't collect anything else and I would just rotate them each day and put them on my wall and just stare at them cause they are just so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Yep !! I was trying to see which one I would I would choose heck could not do it all good hate to be a Judge may have to enter them on Americas Got Talent By shooting a beer can off Howes head!!


----------



## Winnie

I banged this out Sunday night and got bands on it last night.

1/8 inch canvas micarta. Bands are TBG, 11 inches by 1/2 by 5/16. It's set up for 5/16 steel.


----------



## SlingNerd

Winnie said:


> I banged this out Sunday night and got bands on it last night.
> 
> 1/8 inch canvas micarta. Bands are TBG, 11 inches by 1/2 by 5/16. It's set up for 5/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2212.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2213.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2210.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2208.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2207.JPG


I really like that groove that holds a pouched shot ready!


----------



## Winnie

I forgot to mention that the tin holds 118 5/16 balls and the notch in the handle is designed to preload the slingshot and have it always ready to go even while still in my pocket. I've been doing it on all of my slingshots for over 8 years now but I have never been able to get anyone else interested.


----------



## Tag

Great job Winnie I pushed my miserable LIKE button but as you all know it %@#&*#@ @%#&*


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Winnie said:


> I forgot to mention that the tin holds 118 5/16 balls and the notch in the handle is designed to preload the slingshot and have it always ready to go even while still in my pocket. I've been doing it on all of my slingshots for over 8 years now but I have never been able to get anyone else interested.


I dig the preload, and used it via a magnet on The Pearl, not that I am looking for extra attention.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Thanks for sharing Mo that’s what it’s all about


----------



## Winnie

The Slingshot In An Altoids Tin Contest is officially over!

Thank you all for your hard work and creativity. I really enjoyed all that everyone did, said and contributed.

Tag and I will get together over the last bit and announce the winner.

Again, thanks to everyone.

winnie


----------



## MOJAVE MO

A Little Tinporn...

El Frijol Blanco is a non-entry into the --'rookie owns a BA TTCPFS in g10 and wood scales from the tomb of Tutankhamun' -- category for this contest!!

45 3/8" steel balls
Bands and pouch ripped off something else--goodnuff.
Easy to shoot only .20 airsoft ytd.

Beware The Curse!
Mojave Mo






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

Matt, I really like your version of the Kestrel.

My attempt resulted in the center nub/handle being to close to the center. It grips well, but I would prefer it offset. I figured it out on paper, and will take another stab at it soon!

Good work, buddy!



mattwalt said:


> OK - here's mine. Not the original planned frame but was a second choice direction.
> 
> I found some resin lurking in the garage so did up some denim micarta.
> 
> Based on Gohper's Kestrel / Flicks' McS frame which I am a big fan off I freehand shaped the frame from a block starting off at 90x55mm (final size is 89 x 54mm at the widest points - but easily could take a little more off). I added a short finger lanyard which helps reduce felt torque significantly. Easily capable of magnum bands.
> 
> As soon as I am able I will fit some paracord tabs and a BB bandset (which its really begging for). It will make this nicely pocketable. I've been wanting a frame I can easily take with me on business trips. This will do nicely.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie for starting this build challenge - the entries are incredibly impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111404.jpg


----------



## Tag

Mo that is beautiful, I’m talking amazing craftsmanship. Way to go


----------



## mike160304

BushpotChef said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not another entry, but with Curiously Strong, I have simplified and speeded up getting her into and out of the tin.
> 
> Not fast enough for the next James Bond movie yet, but I am working on it with a little help from the Vodka Martini.
> 
> Link to Altoids-tin-sized video:
> 
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhGeuk-sHLLMj22pkxLkQjYk3tfl
> 
> In the video, to get full screen, click the 2-headed arrow at the bottom of the screen. To get rid of the control bar at the bottom, click anywhere higher up on the picture.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to commisionone of these, Mr. Bond.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll talk to M and Q - they have to authorize any Anglo-American weapons transfers! 

Mike


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tag said:


> Mo that is beautiful, I'm talking amazing craftsmanship. Way to go


DISCLAIMER! Mo no build this stunner. I bought it from elwhitebean who commissioned it out of Estonia. I l.o.v.e. it......sigh....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Mojave Mo said:


> A Little Tinporn...
> El Frijol Blanco is a non-entry into the --'rookie owns a BA TTCPFS in g10 and wood scales from the tomb of Tutankhamun' -- category for this contest!!
> 45 3/8" steel balls
> Bands and pouch ripped off something else--goodnuff.
> Easy to shoot only .20 airsoft ytd.
> Beware The Curse!
> Mojave Mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


. Mm that is one of the coolest turtles I have ever seen nice job buddy


----------



## 31610

Well it’s a great piece just the same mm


----------



## flipgun

I know that I am too late. I crashed and burned early last night. This is more of a Curiosity but it shoots BB's just fine.

































The other day I was elbowing BPC and said that I would start one now. Well this is it.


----------



## trapperdes

Nice. Very nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Flipgun! Awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Water Snake 2

flipgun said:


> I know that I am too late. I crashed and burned early last night. This is more of a Curiosity but it shoots BB's just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2070.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2072.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2103.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2102.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2087.JPG
> 
> Had to look awhile to find that fork!!


----------



## mike160304

Winnie said:


> I banged this out Sunday night and got bands on it last night.
> 
> 1/8 inch canvas micarta. Bands are TBG, 11 inches by 1/2 by 5/16. It's set up for 5/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2212.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2213.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2210.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2208.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2207.JPG


An interesting folder - very long bands!!! Lots of knowhow in that!

Mike


----------



## mike160304

lbojoe - re " those are clear elastic ribbons complements of a good friend, but you can get it on line or any sewing store. It's really easy to use."

Thanks very much!

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef

mike160304 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not another entry, but with Curiously Strong, I have simplified and speeded up getting her into and out of the tin.
> 
> Not fast enough for the next James Bond movie yet, but I am working on it with a little help from the Vodka Martini.
> 
> Link to Altoids-tin-sized video:
> 
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhGeuk-sHLLMj22pkxLkQjYk3tfl
> 
> In the video, to get full screen, click the 2-headed arrow at the bottom of the screen. To get rid of the control bar at the bottom, click anywhere higher up on the picture.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to commisionone of these, Mr. Bond.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'll talk to M and Q - they have to authorize any Anglo-American weapons transfers!
> Mike
Click to expand...

Understood 007. You know Jimbo, when still working foe Uncle sam getting overseas weapon transfers was just part of the game! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef

flipgun said:


> I know that I am too late. I crashed and burned early last night. This is more of a Curiosity but it shoots BB's just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2070.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2072.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2103.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2102.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2087.JPG
> The other day I was elbowing BPC and said that I would start one now. Well this is it.


That little thing is sweet Flip!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mike160304

SlingNerd said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I banged this out Sunday night and got bands on it last night.
> 
> 1/8 inch canvas micarta. Bands are TBG, 11 inches by 1/2 by 5/16. It's set up for 5/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2212.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2213.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2210.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2208.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2207.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that groove that holds a pouched shot ready!
Click to expand...




Winnie said:


> I forgot to mention that the tin holds 118 5/16 balls and the notch in the handle is designed to preload the slingshot and have it always ready to go even while still in my pocket. I've been doing it on all of my slingshots for over 8 years now but I have never been able to get anyone else interested.


It took me a while but I see it now - the "wrench" end holds a pouched ball!!! Brilliant, deserves to be used a lot more, I shall try to do something similar. I was trying to position a ball in Curiously Strong's pouch in the tin, but didn't have time to sort it out.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mike160304

Mojave Mo said:


> A Little Tinporn...
> 
> El Frijol Blanco is a non-entry into the --'rookie owns a BA TTCPFS in g10 and wood scales from the tomb of Tutankhamun' -- category for this contest!!
> 
> 45 3/8" steel balls
> Bands and pouch ripped off something else--goodnuff.
> Easy to shoot only .20 airsoft ytd.
> 
> Beware The Curse!
> Mojave Mo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Brilliant!!! That first pic has so much going on that I feel I need to go on the official tour. I don't know why the steel balls look as if they are joined together . . . . ?

Mike


----------



## mike160304

flipgun - that's really cute and beautifully made!

Mike


----------



## Winnie

Mike,

The slot enables me to pre-load the pouch and then slip it into my pocket. It takes about 3-4 seconds from the time I see something until I can draw a bead on it. with it I am able to walk through the woods or wherever just doing my thing with the ability to get a shot off quick if I see something. Alas, I have never been able to interest anyone else in the slot.

The real difference between me and other shooters is that I have a slingshot in my pocket all of the time. At work, home, out and about, always. I have used the "wrench end" for years now and I would feel weird if it wasn't loaded and ready to go.

I have never claimed to be normal.

winnie


----------



## The Norseman

I'm late, so this won't be an entry, but I'll post it anyway. I had a chunk of ebony laying around, so I decided to use it for this contest.

















































Cheers,
The Norseman


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Sick job Norseman. Absolute perfect and sturdy simplicity!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304

The Norseman said:


> I'm late, so this won't be an entry, but I'll post it anyway. I had a chunk of ebony laying around, so I decided to use it for this contest.
> 
> Cheers,
> The Norseman


Nicely done, very neat and simple, it's amazing how minimalist a catapult can be and yet just as effective!

I like the colour matching in green, too.

Mike

PS the "Like This" button is not working - that's too minimalist!


----------



## mike160304

Winnie -

I have never claimed to be normal.

winnie

We are on the same wavelength here. I have been on the Dpreview digital photography forum for years, and one of my threads was entitled:

"From closed bag to focussed-on-target in 5 seconds"

Here are some pics of the Quick Draw gear for my current camera, an Olympus Stylus 1s, which is kinda the PFS of the good camera world. The cheap Hama bag was modified to have one fast plastic lid clip and all Velcro (noisy) was removed. Zips are the worst, but there were no zips anyway, hence the choice.

From closed bag to focussed-on-target in 5 seconds is possible.

Regards,

Mike

I have never claimed to be normal.

winnie

We are on the same wavelength here. I have been on the Dpreview digital photography forum for years, and one of my threads was entitled:

"From closed bag to focussed-on-target in 5 seconds"

Here are some pics of the Quick Draw gear for my current camera, an Olympus Stylus 1s, which is kinda the PFS of the good camera world. The cheap Hama bag was modified to have one fast plastic lid clip and all Velcro (noisy) was removed. Zips are the worst, but there were no zips anyway, hence the choice.

From closed bag to focussed-on-target in 5 seconds is possible.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef

Winnie said:


> Mike,
> 
> The slot enables me to pre-load the pouch and then slip it into my pocket. It takes about 3-4 seconds from the time I see something until I can draw a bead on it. with it I am able to walk through the woods or wherever just doing my thing with the ability to get a shot off quick if I see something. Alas, I have never been able to interest anyone else in the slot.
> 
> The real difference between me and other shooters is that I have a slingshot in my pocket all of the time. At work, home, out and about, always. I have used the "wrench end" for years now and I would feel weird if it wasn't loaded and ready to go.
> 
> I have never claimed to be normal.
> 
> winnie


Same here winnie! This is my 'keys n such' basket when I come on the door or go out, I never forget to equip with one of the gang lol!









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt

Following my frame I have drawn up a refined template. Its 90 x 55mm - and. with some tweaks would easily be Altoids-able. The lanyard hole is positioned for a short finger lanyard. The binding holes are 4.5mm so should be paracord tab friendly.

Winnie the Denim Micarta was my first attempt - learned a few lessons right off but managed to get a workable piece.

View attachment kestrel_altoids.pdf


----------



## mike160304

Winnie -

re "I have never claimed to be normal."

winnie

We are on the same wavelength here. I have been on the Dpreview digital photography forum for years, and one of my threads was entitled:

"From closed bag to focussed-on-target in 5 seconds"

Here are some pics of the Quick Draw gear for my current camera, an Olympus Stylus 1s, which is kinda the PFS of the good camera world. The cheap Hama bag was modified to have one fast plastic lid clip and all Velcro (noisy) was removed. Zips are the worst, but there were no zips anyway, hence the choice of bag.

Very few people were interested . . . they mostly buy a big brand name like LowePro and don't notice how long it takes to get a camera into action, with those long slow zips!

Mike


----------



## mike160304

Winnie - kicking myself hard here - there's an 8mm steel ball in the pouch, and it stays there.

This might go into the tin, but I don't have time to play with it right now.

Next time, with a slightly narrower and maybe longer slot between the posts, it could hold tighter.

I fancy this with 3/8" or 7/16" steel balls.

1" ice balls are out though. 

Thanks for the inspiration.

Mike


----------



## BushpotChef

mike160304 said:


> Winnie - kicking myself hard here - there's an 8mm steel ball in the pouch, and it stay there.
> 
> Next time, with a slightly narrower slot between the posts, it could hold tighter.
> 
> This might go into the tin, but I don't have time to play with it right now.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> Mike


Hey that works pretty good, thanks Winnie! 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mike160304

This so-and-so software - for reasons I won't bore you with, I have above 3 replies to Winnie, 2 without the pics and 1 with the pics.

And now the emojis are not working.



Mike


----------



## mike160304

Next contest?

This one is around 60 x 48 mm and very hard to find.

      

Mike


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - ironically I can get that tin here.


----------



## Covert5

Hey Winnie that slot idea with the pouch and ammo ready to go is an awesome idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KawKan

Hey! Lovely shooters from @flipgun and @Norseman!

Very different takes, but both beutiful and minimal!


----------



## 31610

KawKan said:


> Hey! Lovely shooters from @flipgun and @Norseman!
> Very different takes, but both beutiful and minimal!


yep cool pieces for sure .All the ideas here r great really opens your eyes to what can be done very cool !!


----------



## mike160304

mattwalt said:


> LOL - ironically I can get that tin here.


There are 2 "pocket" Fisherman's Friend tins, of which this one of mine is the much smaller one that they call the "snuff" tin, "snuff" in the sense of powdered tobacco. The second, larger pocket tin is, I think, bigger than the Altoids tin, but I may be wrong - I am trying to find one of these - if you have or can get one of the latter, I would happily swap an Altoids tin for it, as I have 7 of those altogether!



Mike


----------



## mattwalt

The closest tin I can get to Altoids size is for feminine care products (which I'd do iff it weren't for the lurid and obvious patterns they tend to have). I'd definitely take you up on the offer though local post in South Africa seems to leave little to be desired (really missing Royal Mail at the moment).

We don't get Altoids locally but FF we do - and occasionally in the tins vs the packets. Though I really should check out the imported sweet shops - may get lucky with Altoids there if anywhere.

Thanks M


----------



## mattwalt

mike160304 said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - here's mine. Not the original planned frame but was a second choice direction.
> 
> I found some resin lurking in the garage so did up some denim micarta.
> 
> Based on Gohper's Kestrel / Flicks' McS frame which I am a big fan off I freehand shaped the frame from a block starting off at 90x55mm (final size is 89 x 54mm at the widest points - but easily could take a little more off). I added a short finger lanyard which helps reduce felt torque significantly. Easily capable of magnum bands.
> 
> As soon as I am able I will fit some paracord tabs and a BB bandset (which its really begging for). It will make this nicely pocketable. I've been wanting a frame I can easily take with me on business trips. This will do nicely.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie for starting this build challenge - the entries are incredibly impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting design - what would a BB bandset typically consist of?
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Mike - so totally missed this. BB bands in my case would be a single or partial looped (up to a 1/3 of the length) 1632 tubes with a small pouch (cheap Chinese microfibre ones off eBay would extremely well).


----------



## mike160304

mattwalt said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - here's mine. Not the original planned frame but was a second choice direction.
> 
> I found some resin lurking in the garage so did up some denim micarta.
> 
> Based on Gohper's Kestrel / Flicks' McS frame which I am a big fan off I freehand shaped the frame from a block starting off at 90x55mm (final size is 89 x 54mm at the widest points - but easily could take a little more off). I added a short finger lanyard which helps reduce felt torque significantly. Easily capable of magnum bands.
> 
> As soon as I am able I will fit some paracord tabs and a BB bandset (which its really begging for). It will make this nicely pocketable. I've been wanting a frame I can easily take with me on business trips. This will do nicely.
> 
> Thanks to Winnie for starting this build challenge - the entries are incredibly impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180925_111404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting design - what would a BB bandset typically consist of?
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike - so totally missed this. BB bands in my case would be a single or partial looped (up to a 1/3 of the length) 1632 tubes with a small pouch (cheap Chinese microfibre ones off eBay would extremely well).
Click to expand...

Thanks - I've seen the 1632 tubes on Ebay UK.

I am about to try tubes - so far I have used square and bands - but have only made 2 catapults this decade so far anyway. 

The looped idea is interesting.

Mike


----------



## mattwalt

The square elastic I grew up with (guess its the 6mm black one - like you see on Milbro's) - Looking back at it now that stuff is so harsh and overpowered. It often seems the elastic that feels dull is spitting the ammo out. I'm still keen to try an old frame using a modern elastic setup. The pinned version of the TSL is high on my 'needs' list.

I like shooting BB's a lot - with my pseudo setup I am imbedding BB's in the wood surrounding my catchbox.


----------



## mike160304

mattwalt said:


> The closest tin I can get to Altoids size is for feminine care products (which I'd do iff it weren't for the lurid and obvious patterns they tend to have). I'd definitely take you up on the offer though local post in South Africa seems to leave little to be desired (really missing Royal Mail at the moment).
> 
> We don't get Altoids locally but FF we do - and occasionally in the tins vs the packets. Though I really should check out the imported sweet shops - may get lucky with Altoids there if anywhere.
> 
> Thanks M


Ah - I thought you were still in Portugal.

I had an email chat with Fisherman's Friend and the nice lady found the "snuff" size tin there and sent it to me free-of-charge.

But she could not find the larger tin for me - they are out of stock, with none lying around, and they only use these tins for occasional promotions. Hence their collectability - empty ones start from around £9 on Ebay UK.

I don't think they get enough mileage out of this iconic tin - I would buy a tin of mints just to get the tin, at a price that would be highly profitable to them.

Mike


----------



## mike160304

mattwalt said:


> The square elastic I grew up with (guess its the 6mm black one - like you see on Milbro's) - Looking back at it now that stuff is so harsh and overpowered. It often seems the elastic that feels dull is spitting the ammo out. I'm still keen to try an old frame using a modern elastic setup. The pinned version of the TSL is high on my 'needs' list.
> 
> I like shooting BB's a lot - with my pseudo setup I am imbedding BB's in the wood surrounding my catchbox.


Wow, the speed must be good.

The 4.75mm square rubber on my 1860 Victorian works fine, but feels "dead" at start of pull. That's why, this time around, I moved quickly on to bands and modernity. And shall try tubes.

Maybe I'll persevere with the Chrony and get beyond "feel" to the shooting truth, but it seems a bit tricky.

Mike


----------



## Winnie

The winner.

Okay, the moment you all have been awaiting has arrived. Tag and I both agree that the winner of the '2018 Slingshot in an Altoids Tin Contest' is:

Ibojoe For his beautiful little rock maple/white oak chalice. Congratulations Ibojoe. It is a wonderful little slingshot.

I'm throwing in an early Ocularis from Simple Shot and Tag has some spinner targets from Simple Shot.

As an aside; You all should know that Tag, while helping with the contest, went through two separate eye surgeries. The man gives his all.

Ibojoe if you will send us your particulars we will get your prize off to you.


----------



## SlingNerd

I will admit to being a little dejected - was hoping the value of my innovation would win me the gold.

But Joe's entry is an undeniable stunner and well worthy!

I think everyone involved benefited from this experience.

Congrats, Joe!


----------



## Tag

This was no doubt a great show of all the amazing talent that exist in this Forum. All the entries were amazing I would like to thank all who entered and to Winnie for allowing me to be involved. Congratulations to Ibojoe for his beautiful entry.


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Congrats Joe!! :banana:

This really is a beautiful piece of kit. Well done...


----------



## The Norseman

Congratulations to ibojoe!


----------



## 31610

Ya seen this coming lol congrats Joe beautiful piece nice job


----------



## flipgun

Yay! Joe! If it could not be me, I'm glad it was you

Thanx Winnie and Tag for a fun contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIsling

Congrats Joe!


----------



## mattwalt

Well done Joe!


----------



## Winnie

Mike and Bushpot that looks great. The PFS is a natural for storing the ball. What you will learn with time is that every slingshot and band combination has its own pattern so that the band wraps and tucks but has no tension on it. The next trick is to train yourself to reach into your pocket, grab the slingshot and unwrap it quickly and smoothly without taking your eyes off the target. With time it becomes automatic and quick. You can walk through the woods - or wherever - and draw, unwrap and shoot within 4 seconds.

Nice adaptation.

winnie


----------



## mike160304

Winnie said:


> Mike and Bushpot that looks great. The PFS is a natural for storing the ball. What you will learn with time is that every slingshot and band combination has its own pattern so that the band wraps and tucks but has no tension on it. The next trick is to train yourself to reach into your pocket, grab the slingshot and unwrap it quickly and smoothly without taking your eyes off the target. With time it becomes automatic and quick. You can walk through the woods - or wherever - and draw, unwrap and shoot within 4 seconds.
> 
> Nice adaptation.
> 
> winnie


Thanks Winnie, yes, this is a great idea to come out of this thread. Along with many others.

Mike


----------



## mike160304

lbojoe - congratulations, I thought that your superb chalice design would win.

I've won too, I have learnt so much.

Many thanks to Winnie and Tag.

Mike


----------



## Covert5

Congrats Joe!


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks a million guys! I was hesatent to jump in after seeing some of the entries. Especially against that darned olive wood. To me it stole the show. Some of the ideas were absolutely awesome. I've learned alot. Thanks Winnie and Tag!!


----------



## MakoPat

Gooooo Joe!

Yeah, that was a great choice Judges.
But my oh my! So many good frames and creativity. I somehow feel proud for all you... like a graduating class or something.

But mostly I am happy to have met you crazy slingers...even if it is online.


----------



## BushpotChef

Congrats Joe I wont lie I would have been flat confused if you hadn't won, aside from Slingnerds awesome entry (no shade on anyone else, everyone built awesome! Except me who just cut out a rectangle and shaped it LOL ) your sling was just top shelf man. Id love one one of my own some day. 

Fun contest thanks Winnie & Tag for this contest! Take care till next contest shooters!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## waimser

Congrats. Tough crowd to beat too.


----------



## The Norseman

BushpotChef said:


> Congrats Joe I wont lie I would have been flat confused if you hadn't won, aside from Slingnerds awesome entry (no shade on anyone else, everyone built awesome! Except me who just cut out a rectangle and shaped it LOL ) your sling was just top shelf man. Id love one one of my own some day.
> Fun contest thanks Winnie & Tag for this contest! Take care till next contest shooters!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


Ha! I think you still did more work than me! I didn't even need to cut out a rectangle!


----------



## BushpotChef

Lol it was still cool! And I can't lie I do love my mini opfs haha.


The Norseman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Joe I wont lie I would have been flat confused if you hadn't won, aside from Slingnerds awesome entry (no shade on anyone else, everyone built awesome! Except me who just cut out a rectangle and shaped it LOL ) your sling was just top shelf man. Id love one one of my own some day.
> Fun contest thanks Winnie & Tag for this contest! Take care till next contest shooters!
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I think you still did more work than me! I didn't even need to cut out a rectangle!
Click to expand...

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Brook

Congratulations joe


----------

